# GLX Gears - contest

## muchar

Skoro wszyscy się przekrzykują jakie to oni nie mają flagi i inne bajerki, proponuję odpalić programik `glxgears` i podać pierwsze 10 wyników:

10782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2156.400 FPS

12173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2434.600 FPS

12224 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2444.800 FPS

12299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2459.800 FPS

12174 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2434.800 FPS

12301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2460.200 FPS

12174 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2434.800 FPS

12299 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2459.800 FPS

12176 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2435.200 FPS

12173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2434.600 FPS

Licytujemy dalej   :Cool: 

----------

## muchar

Korekta, po podkręceniu procesorka ;]

17572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3514.400 FPS

17319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3463.800 FPS

17447 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3489.400 FPS

16943 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3388.600 FPS

17321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3464.200 FPS

17570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3514.000 FPS

17322 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3464.400 FPS

17319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3463.800 FPS

17447 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3489.400 FPS

17405 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3481.000 FPS

----------

## zytek

jestem za, jesze tylko warto podać ile się ma mhz na pokładzie i jaką kartę graficzną. ja niestety się pokusiłem na FX5200 która ma gorsze (dużo gorsze) wyniki w glxgears od kumpla z gf 3 ti ! :/

wstawię swoje wyniki jak zmienię jajko. około 3000 w każdym razie.

----------

## muchar

Trochę zmian w konfigu i jazda dalej   :Cool:  .

49550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9910.000 FPS

49554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9910.800 FPS

49555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9911.000 FPS

49549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9909.800 FPS

49565 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9913.000 FPS

49642 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9928.400 FPS

49671 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9934.200 FPS

49680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9936.000 FPS

49696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9939.200 FPS

49696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9939.200 FPS

Sprzęt:

Płyta MSI K7N2

Barton 2500+ (podkręcony do 3100+)

ATI Radeon 9600

----------

## zytek

wooow.. chyba wyrzucę mojego FXa ;] a cóż to za "zmiany" ?

----------

## jtaylor72

21076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4215.200 FPS

23065 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4613.000 FPS

23063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4612.600 FPS

23057 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4611.400 FPS

23063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4612.600 FPS

23075 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4615.000 FPS

23076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4615.200 FPS

23065 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4613.000 FPS

RADEON 9700 Pro

----------

## muchar

 *zytek wrote:*   

> wooow.. chyba wyrzucę mojego FXa ;] a cóż to za "zmiany" ?

 

Wykorzystałem konfig ze starej nVidii - zamieniłem jedynie linijkę z "nvidia" na "fglrx". Oprócz tego odhaszowałem to, co związane z DRI.

Nie wiem czemu, ale fglrxconfig znacznie gorzej to konfiguruje.

----------

## raaf

10143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2028.600 FPS

10589 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2117.800 FPS

10570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2114.000 FPS

10531 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2106.200 FPS

10579 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2115.800 FPS

10585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2117.000 FPS

10577 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2115.400 FPS

a ja myslalem, ze to jest szybko.

----------

## (l)user

6891 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1378.200 FPS

7438 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1487.600 FPS

7845 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1569.000 FPS

7812 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1562.400 FPS

7786 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1557.200 FPS

7791 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1558.200 FPS

7858 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1571.600 FPS

7784 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1556.800 FPS

7842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1568.400 FPS

7844 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1568.800 FPS

athlon xp 1600+ geforce 2 GTS

----------

## no4b

Wezcie wlaczcie gxgears, wrzuccie drugi desktop wirtualny to wynik urosnie diamertralnie, bez rzadnego podkrecania ;p

----------

## muchar

Ale to już jest cheating!

----------

## zorrk

Witam 

Mam problem ale postanowiłem że nie bede zasmiecał forum i podepne sie do tego wątku.

Sprzęt P3 800MHz + tnt2   :Sad: 

Daję glxgears i ..

472 frames in 5.0 seconds = 94.400 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.800 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 99.800 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 100.000 FPS

493 frames in 5.0 seconds = 98.600 FPS

494 frames in 5.0 seconds = 98.800 FPS

Prawie tyle to ma mój kumpel na Trio 

Wiem ze to tylko tnt2 ale chyba powinno być trroche więcej - z tego co widziałem to około 400-500 fps 

No i procek w czasie testu obciązony przez glxgears prawie na full 

 Wynik glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: RIVA TNT2/AGP/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.4.1 NVIDIA 53.36

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_window_pos, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fog_distance, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

Mój XF86 config -tylko istotne miejsca 

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

 Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

    Option "NoLogo" "true" 	

EndSection

(wiem ze Identifer nie pasuje (powinno byc tnt2 albo cos takiego ale domyslam sie ze to bez znaczenia jaka nazwa -wazny jest tylko driver (tak mysle ) ) 

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

#    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

#    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

	Load "extmod"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

Mtrr jest wkompilowane w jądro ,sterowniki działają ,niby wszystko oki a ten wynik słaby ,a i vegastrike tak chodzi ze strach .

Pomoze ktoś ??

----------

## fallow

```

8521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1704.200 FPS

8550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1710.000 FPS

8533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1706.600 FPS

8555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1711.000 FPS

8571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1714.200 FPS

```

athlon 1.0 GHz , Geforce 2 gts

z twojego glxinfo , wynika ze wszystko jest ok ..... ,masz wlaczona obsluge agp 

u mnie ostatnie linijki z dmesg to : 

```

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

 masz cos takiego ... ? 

moze potem sprobuj w sekcji "device" wpisac swoj BusID

np. 

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    VendorName   "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

  ........

```

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 8521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1704.200 FPS
> 
> 8550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1710.000 FPS
> ...

 

ej czemu masz wiecej niz ja? :PPPPPPPPpp

----------

## zorrk

Mam obsługe agp a dmesg pokazuje jeszcze cos takiego 

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

 co to ?? 

Dodanie busid nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

## Nunatak

5834 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1166.800 FPS

7085 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1417.000 FPS

7214 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1442.800 FPS

7227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1445.400 FPS

7160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1432.000 FPS

7216 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1443.200 FPS

7225 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1445.000 FPS

7221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1444.200 FPS

7240 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1448.000 FPS

7188 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1437.600 FPS

Athlon 2GHz + GF2 MX

----------

## phranzee

```
3818 frames in 5.0 seconds = 763.600 FPS

3803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 760.600 FPS

3812 frames in 5.0 seconds = 762.400 FPS

3810 frames in 5.0 seconds = 762.000 FPS

3811 frames in 5.0 seconds = 762.200 FPS

3819 frames in 5.0 seconds = 763.800 FPS

```

sprzet ten sam co Nunatak

@Nunatak: moglbys wrzucic fragmenty konfiguracji iksow odpowiedzialne za grafike ?  :Smile: 

----------

## ai

no dobra to jest cos powaznie nie tak chyba jak na P4 3.06 HT i GeForce FX Go5600 nie osiagnelo nawet 1000 fps......

----------

## muchar

 *zorrk wrote:*   

> Witam 
> 
>  Section "DRI"
> 
>     Mode 0666
> ...

 

Usuń linijki dot. DRI. U mnie wyniki się kaszaniły jak używałem fglrx, ale okazało się że oopsowały. Upewnij się, że u Ciebie nie oopsuje nvidia. Przełącz również glx na nvidię: 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## muchar

 *ai wrote:*   

> no dobra to jest cos powaznie nie tak chyba jak na P4 3.06 HT i GeForce FX Go5600 nie osiagnelo nawet 1000 fps.....

 

A włączoną masz na pewno obsługę GLX?   :Confused: 

----------

## ai

muchar: no wg glxinfo tak. Tez mam na opengl-update nvidia itp. jedyne co sie moge przyczepic to to ze wyswietla mi te glxgears :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
> 
> 

 

----------

## Nunatak

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> sprzet ten sam co Nunatak
> 
> 

 

Jedyna słuszna konfiguracja  :Wink: 

to wszystko na AsRock K7S8XE

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Nunatak: moglbys wrzucic fragmenty konfiguracji iksow odpowiedzialne za grafike ? 

 

Ależ proszę bardzo:

```
x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5 *
```

```

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2 *

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r2 *

```

i dane z XF86Config:

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

```

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "GeForce"

    Driver      "nvidia"

   # unsupported card

   Option   "NoLogo"   "true"

   Option   "DigitalVibrance"   "2"

   # CursorShadow

   Option   "CursorShadow"   "true"

   Option   "CursorShadowAlpha"   "60"

   Option   "CursorShadowXOffset"   "4"

   Option   "CursorShadowYOffset"   "2"

   #

   VideoRam    32768

   Option      "NvAgp"   "2" 

            Option      "AGPMode"   "4" 

            Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true" 

            Option      "EnableDepthMoves" "true" 

            Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true" 

EndSection

```

i /etc/modules.d/nvidia

```

NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

```

Jeżeli coś jeszcze porzeba, to daj znać

----------

## phranzee

@Nunatak: dzieki za odpowiedz  :Wink: 

```
$  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Disabled
```

```
$ glxgears

...

3985 frames in 5.0 seconds = 797.000 FPS

3986 frames in 5.0 seconds = 797.200 FPS

3986 frames in 5.0 seconds = 797.200 FPS
```

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load        "glx"

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "v4l"

    Load        "extmod"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    Option      "DPMS"    

    Option      "NoLogo"        "true"

    Option      "HWcursor"      "true"

    Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

    Option      "NoRenderExtension"     "false" 

    Option      "AGPMode"               "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite"          "true"

    Option      "EnableDepthMoves"      "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip"        "true" 

    Option      "NvAGP"                 "3"

EndSection
```

```
x11-base/xorg-x11 6.7.0

nvidia-glx 1.0.5336-r2

nvidia-kernel 1.0.5336-r2
```

calosc chodzi na 2.6.5-love1. fast writes ruszylo po edycji modprobe.conf i modules.conf  :Smile: 

w kazdym razie wyniki nadal slabe w porownaniu z Twoimi  :Razz: 

kto wie, moze mam po prostu za duzo namieszane  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Nunatak

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $    Option      "NvAGP"                 "3"
> ```
> ...

 

Jak nie chcesz używać AGPART tyko nvagp to musisz wyrzucić go z kernela (moduł podobno też nie może być). Bo inaczej masz to co tu

```
$  cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Driver:          AGPGART
```

Więcej info

```
zcat /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r2/README.gz
```

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> x11-base/xorg-x11 6.7.0
> 
> ...

 

u mnie 2.6.4-ck2. I po szczegółowymsprawdzeniu fast write nie działa (?!?!), a więc nie wiem kto tu bardziej na mieszał  :Wink: . Niestety zmęczenie organizmu nie pozwala mi drążyć tematu  :Very Happy: . Jak się wyśpię to spojrzę na to jeszcze raz.

----------

## phranzee

konfiguracje mam taka:

```
CONFIG_AGP=y                                                                    

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set                                                   

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set                                                   

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH is not set                                               

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y                                                             

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set                                                  

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set                                                     

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set
```

```
        Option "NvAGP" "integer"

                Configure AGP support. Integer argument can be one of:

                0 : disable agp 

                1 : use NVIDIA's internal AGP support, if possible 

                2 : use AGPGART, if possible 

                3 : use any agp support (try AGPGART, then NVIDIA's AGP) 

                Please note that NVIDIA's internal AGP support cannot

                work if AGPGART is either statically compiled into your

                kernel or is built as a module, but loaded into your

                kernel (some distributions load AGPGART into the kernel

                at boot up).  Default: 3 (the default was 1 until after

                1.0-1251).
```

po przestawieniu NvAGP na '1' wynik troche sie poprawil  :Wink: 

```
[phranzee]$ glxgears 

3751 frames in 5.0 seconds = 750.200 FPS

4008 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.600 FPS

4007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.400 FPS

4009 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.800 FPS

4008 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.600 FPS

4010 frames in 5.0 seconds = 802.000 FPS

4009 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.800 FPS

4008 frames in 5.0 seconds = 801.600 FPS

4010 frames in 5.0 seconds = 802.000 FPS
```

```
$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?)

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000114

--

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x 

Registers:       0x1f000017:0x1f000114

--

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART (inactive)

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Disabled

--

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce2 MX/MX 400

IRQ:             10

Video BIOS:      03.11.00.08.00

Card Type:       AGP
```

z tego co w biosie widzialem to apic mam jeszcze wylaczone (plyta na nforce2), moze wlacze. narazie pokombinuje z ustawieniami jajka.

pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

 *(l)user wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> 8521 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1704.200 FPS
> 
> 8550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1710.000 FPS
> ...

 

w sumie Ty powinienies miec wiecej , tez masz gf2 gts a procek masz szybszy , moge wkleic swoje ustawienia moze to cos da 

xorg.conf

```

      Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

     SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load   "extmod"

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#    Load       "dri"

```

nv w xorg.conf

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NV AGP"

    VendorName   "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID   "PCI:1:0:0"

    #VideoRam    32768

    Option "NvAGP" "3"

    Option "NoLogo" "true"

    Option  "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option "DigitalVibrance" "2"

    Option "CursorShadow" "true"

    Option "CursorShadowAlpha" "60"

    Option "CursorShadowXOffset" "4"

    Option "CursorShadowYOffset" "2"

    Option  "HWCursor"  "false"

```

nvidia-drvier w /modules.d/nvidia

```

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

```

nvidia-status

```

Status:     Enabled

Driver:     AGPGART

AGP Rate:     4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:        Enabled

```

no i w kernelu zaznaczone /dev/agpgart i via agp

oraz 

```

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.7.0

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.5336-r2

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.5336-r2

```

we cflagach w makefile.nvidia modulu nvidia kernela dodalem jeszcze :  

```

-march=athlon-tbird -O3 -ftracer

```

no i kernel na ktorym robilem test to 2.6.6-rc1-evil1-staircase

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## phranzee

agpgart wywalilem calkowicie. apic (nie wiem po co) wlaczone  :Smile: 

```
$ glxgears 

3329 frames in 5.0 seconds = 665.800 FPS

3863 frames in 5.0 seconds = 772.600 FPS

3865 frames in 5.0 seconds = 773.000 FPS

$ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Disabled
```

----------

## muchar

Pamiętajcie o synchronicznej pracy procesora i pamięci. To sporo daje w wydajności. No i powyłączajcie wszelakie setiathome etc.  :Razz: 

----------

## phranzee

@muchar: no oczywiscie  :Smile:  u mnie chodzi afair na 176x11.5, synch, timingi raczej tez dobre.

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> w sumie Ty powinienies miec wiecej , tez masz gf2 gts a procek masz szybszy , moge wkleic swoje ustawienia moze to cos da 
> 
> 

 

Hmm...jesli chodzi o xorg.conf to mam podobny, jedyna rzeczy ktorej u mnie nie bylo to: 

```

busID   "PCI:1:0:0" 

```

W zasadzie dodanie jej niczego nie zmienilo. Problem natomiast pojawil sie po odhaszowaniu w /etc/modules.d/nvidia linijki:

```

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 

```

Przy probie uruchomienia x-windows po chwili widac tylko czarny ekran, nie da sie juz potem przelaczyc na konsole wiec zmuszony jestem robic reset.

a moj status wyglada tak:

```

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

```

pozdro

----------

## muchar

Czyżby nikt nie potrafił pobić moich wyników?   :Cool: 

Oto więc wyniki z komputera w pracy:

392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 78.400 FPS

387 frames in 5.0 seconds = 77.400 FPS

389 frames in 5.0 seconds = 77.800 FPS

390 frames in 5.0 seconds = 78.000 FPS

388 frames in 5.0 seconds = 77.600 FPS

Jak więc widać, nie pogram sobie za bardzo  :Smile: 

A oto sprzęt:

model name	: Pentium III (Katmai)

cpu MHz		: 551.537

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [Riva TnT2] (rev 15)

----------

## fallow

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Czyżby nikt nie potrafił pobić moich wyników?  
> 
> 

 

 :Smile:  :Smile: 

zrobmy wiec compo na najslabsze wyniki, na najbardziej zrabana konfiguracje hehe , albo moze ktos ma jeszcze np. Tsenga ET4000 i na nim odpala glxgears  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## zorrk

 *muchar wrote:*   

> Czyżby nikt nie potrafił pobić moich wyników?  
> 
> Oto więc wyniki z komputera w pracy:
> 
> 392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 78.400 FPS
> ...

 

Witam 

Sprzęt mam bardzo podobny do twojego i wiem ze to stanowczo za mało ,zmien sterowniki z serii 5xxx na 4xxx ,na nich mi ze max 100fpsów wskoczyło na 212 fps ,ale to i tak za mało  :Sad: 

----------

## cichy

Hej. Moze zamiast bawic sie glxgears, ktory nie wykorzystuje zbyt wielu mozliwosci kart graficznych, odpalimy jakies bardziej zaawansowane testy. Moze wie ktos jak mozna przeprowadzic testy na UT2004 demo? (o ile jest to mozliwe). Taki test bylby bardziej miarodajny. Mozna by bylo np. odpalic gre w 800x600x32 przy defaultowych ustawieniach i w takich warunkach robic testy... Co wy na to?

Pozdrawiam

----------

## muchar

Jeśli będę miał dostęp do UT - to ok. Mogę się spróbować  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

Jeszcze jedno... Dlaczego nikt nie podaje jakie ma taktowanie pamieci i gpu na karcie graficznej? Przeciez ma to znaczny wplyw na wyniki...

----------

## phranzee

@cichy: ut sobie nie bede instalowac dla glupich numerkow, to tylko zabawa, z nikim sie nie scigam(-y)  :Razz: 

nie chcialbym zeby temat zszedl na 'komu tatus kupil lepsza karte' :>

pozdr

----------

## cichy

 *phranzee wrote:*   

> @cichy: ut sobie nie bede instalowac dla glupich numerkow, to tylko zabawa, z nikim sie nie scigam(-y) 
> 
> nie chcialbym zeby temat zszedl na 'komu tatus kupil lepsza karte' :>
> 
> pozdr

 

Ale ja nie chce sie z nikim scigac... Zreszta mam tylko gf4mx440se ddr 64-bit i naprawde nie mam sie czym chwalic...(glxgears 1200fps) Ten test uwazam za dobry na sprawdzenie czy sa dobrze skonfigurowane sterowniki. W koncu zawsze znajdzie sie ktos kto ma podobny sprzet i bedzie mozna poprawic swoje ustawienia...

----------

## Prompty

```

isam@scotch:~$ glxgears

6378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1275.600 FPS

8183 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1636.600 FPS

19048 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3809.600 FPS

28054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5610.800 FPS

28054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5610.800 FPS

27213 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5442.600 FPS

27899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5579.800 FPS

27720 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5544.000 FPS

27549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5509.800 FPS

28055 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5611.000 FPS

27171 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5434.200 FPS

28232 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5646.400 FPS

28279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5655.800 FPS

27217 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5443.400 FPS

28068 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5613.600 FPS

27545 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5509.000 FPS

27634 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5526.800 FPS

28038 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5607.600 FPS

26243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5248.600 FPS

30243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6048.600 FPS

```

dziwnie to jakos dziala ....  no coz wynik calkiem dobry ... to jest wersja na slacku .. niedlugo zapoznam sie z wynikami z gentoo

athlon xp 1800+ && geForce 2 ti 

----------

## (l)user

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dziwnie to jakos dziala .... no coz wynik calkiem dobry ... to jest wersja na slacku .. niedlugo zapoznam sie z wynikami z gentoo 
> 
> 

 

Patrzac na sprzet to az za dobry  :Smile: , cos mi sie zdaje, ze zrobiles cos w stylu "przykrycia" okna glxgears oknem konsoli - wtedy fpsow przybywa.

```

6378 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1275.600 FPS

8183 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1636.600 FPS

19048 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3809.600 FPS

28054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5610.800 FPS 

```

widac tutaj znaczny skok  :Smile: 

----------

## Prompty

okej teraz wyniki z gentoo  ( na slacku rzeczywiscie jakies okno moglo przykryc trybiki ...akurat update robilem ) 

```

isam@scotch isam $ glxgears

7072 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1414.400 FPS

8807 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1761.400 FPS

8437 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1687.400 FPS

8114 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1622.800 FPS

8781 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1756.200 FPS

8790 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1758.000 FPS

8796 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1759.200 FPS

8691 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1738.200 FPS

8533 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1706.600 FPS

8477 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1695.400 FPS

```

----------

## watex

10340 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2068.000 FPS

12095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2419.000 FPS

12050 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2410.000 FPS

11982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2396.400 FPS

11994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2398.800 FPS

12032 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2406.400 FPS

12026 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2405.200 FPS

11980 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2396.000 FPS

12037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2407.400 FPS

12034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2406.800 FPS

pIV 1,6 @ 1,750, geforce 3 200 ti 64 mb gainward, 256 ddr

----------

## watex

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

25374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5074.800 FPS

43062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8612.400 FPS

42806 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8561.200 FPS

42591 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8518.200 FPS

42747 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8549.400 FPS

42582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8516.400 FPS

42598 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8519.600 FPS

42540 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8508.000 FPS

42599 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8519.800 FPS

42549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8509.800 FPS

pIV 1,6 @ 1,750, geforce 3 200 ti 64 mb gainward, 256 ddr

po lekkim oszustwie :]

----------

## (l)user

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

9897 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1979.400 FPS

12570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2514.000 FPS

12667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2533.400 FPS

12700 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2540.000 FPS

12653 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2530.600 FPS

12617 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2523.400 FPS

12680 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2536.000 FPS

12702 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2540.400 FPS

12691 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2538.200 FPS

12685 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2537.000 FPS

12640 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2528.000 FPS

```

No u mnie wreszcie ruszylo po zrobieniu xorg.conf od zera  :Smile: .

athlon xp 1600+, geforce 2 GTS 64 mb, 512 ddr

----------

## (l)user

OK, odkrylem w czym tkwi sekret tego magicznego przyrost fps(o okolo 1000) ktory nastapnil u mnie po zrobieniu nowego configa  :Smile: . Mianowcie zmienilem glebie kolorow z 24 na 16 bit. No i tutaj sie pojawiaja pewnie watpliwosci, wszyscy pisali jaka karta jaki procek a nikt nie napisal w jakiej rozdzielczosci robil test, co jest bardzo istotne.

A oto moje nowe wyniki po zabawie lutownica z karta graficzna  :Smile: 

http://www.geocities.com/tnaw_xtennis/Quadro1-2.htm

```

7730 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1546.000 FPS

10332 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2066.400 FPS

10335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2067.000 FPS

10280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2056.000 FPS

10193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2038.600 FPS

10265 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2053.000 FPS

10318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2063.600 FPS

10335 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2067.000 FPS

10332 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2066.400 FPS

10328 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2065.600 FPS

10336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2067.200 FPS

10324 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.800 FPS

10279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2055.800 FPS

```

Po tej zmianie wzrost o jakies 500 fps

Athlon xp 1600+ ,Quadro 2 Pro - zmodyfikowany Geforce 2 GTS, 1024x768x24

[/code]

----------

## L1

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  *zytek wrote:*   wooow.. chyba wyrzucę mojego FXa ;] a cóż to za "zmiany" ? 
> 
> Wykorzystałem konfig ze starej nVidii - zamieniłem jedynie linijkę z "nvidia" na "fglrx". Oprócz tego odhaszowałem to, co związane z DRI.
> 
> Nie wiem czemu, ale fglrxconfig znacznie gorzej to konfiguruje.

 wyslij mi tego configa  :Smile:  (musze dri wkompilowac  :Razz:  ) l1@wp.pl

----------

## muchar

Ok, sporo miałem próśb i przekazywania konfig-a po cichu, więc załączę go tutaj, do Waszego wglądu. Przypominam, iż jest to konfig do xorg-x11, co jednak nie powinno stanowić różnicy

```
Section "Module"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/local"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/afms"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/truetype"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/ukr"

    FontPath    "/usr/local/share/fonts/Type1"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "pl"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "imps/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option "Buttons" "7"

    Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   30-85

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI"

    Driver      "fglrx"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

Mam nadzieję, że Wam to jakoś pomoże [; Zwróćcie uwagę, że nie ma tu niczego nadzwyczajnego...

----------

## L1

cos mi tu niepasi radeon 9200 athlon-xp 1700+ i tylko:

```
1112 frames in 5.0 seconds = 222.400 FPS

1135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 227.000 FPS

1135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 227.000 FPS

1135 frames in 5.0 seconds = 227.000 FPS
```

 :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   tyle ja w quake3 wyciagam na dziendobry  :Razz: 

a tu po zmniejszeniu okna

```
10555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2111.000 FPS

10454 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2090.800 FPS

10442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2088.400 FPS

10555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2111.000 FPS

10442 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2088.400 FPS
```

  :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

Zamiast kolejnych wyników, dorzucę swoje 2 grosze:

* generalnie, jeśli nie ma z jakiegoś powodu akceleracji 3D (i to się tyczy dalszych wskazówek, to wykorzystywany jest software'owy renderer OpenGL - Mesa. Genralnie wyniki daje on gorzej niż żenujące  :Wink:  )

* do posiadaczy kart ATI Radeon 9500 i nowszych:

1)  należy użyć binarnych sterowników od ATi, ponieważ ten z XFree/X.org ('radeon') nie ma akceleracji 3D.

2) konieczną rzeczą jest działające DRI (co łatwo sprawdzić w logach X-ów). Jeśli nie działa, mamy Indirect Rendering, co kończy się brakiem akceleracji 3D -> patrz wyżej.

* do posiadaczy kart wszelakich:

Nawet jeśli wszystko zrobiliście ok, są binarne sterowniki, moduł do AGP załadowany, DRI działa, słowem, wszystko OK, to sprawdźcie sobie, czy nie macie włączonej opcji kopiowania strony pamięci karty zgodnej z synchronizacją pionową. W tym momencie ilość klatek "spada" do realnej szybkości odświeżania trybu w którym uruchomiona jest aplikacja OpenGL. I tak np. wynik glxgears w stylu 86 FPS nie jest niczym zaskakującym.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## fallow

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Zamiast kolejnych wyników, dorzucę swoje 2 grosze:
> 
> sprawdźcie sobie, czy nie macie włączonej opcji kopiowania strony pamięci karty zgodnej z synchronizacją pionową. W tym momencie ilość klatek "spada" do realnej szybkości odświeżania trybu w którym uruchomiona jest aplikacja OpenGL. I tak np. wynik glxgears w stylu 86 FPS nie jest niczym zaskakującym.
> 
> Pozdrawiam

 

hello  :Smile: 

tak btw, i pomiedzy wszystkim  :Smile:   : 

ja i tak nie widze roznicy w plynnosci gdy mam wlaczone kopiwanie bufora ramki do pameci video zgodnie z vbl`em , mam odwiezanie 85Hz , jesli co wyciaga wiecej niz powiedzmy 100 klatek i tak moje oko nie widzi roznicy miedzy np. 100 a 300 klatek na sekunde oczywiscie przy synchronizacji animacji z rzeczywistym czasem.

pozdro

----------

## phranzee

co do vsync to roznica jest spora - 700 vs 70 klatek  :Very Happy: 

komenda dla zainteresowanych:

```
export __GL_SYNC_TO_VBLANK=0
```

oczywiscie '1' wlaczy vsync.

tak czy siak wyniki u mnie nadal fatalne  :Confused:  konfig podawalem w polowie pierwszej strony jakby ktos byl zainteresowany  :Wink: 

----------

## CyriC

```

8318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1663.600 FPS

8669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1733.800 FPS

8688 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1737.600 FPS

8730 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.000 FPS

8778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1755.600 FPS

8766 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1753.200 FPS

8813 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1762.600 FPS

8775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1755.000 FPS

8683 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1736.600 FPS

8769 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1753.800 FPS

8732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.400 FPS

8731 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1746.200 FPS

8711 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1742.200 FPS

8715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1743.000 FPS

```

Duron 1.3, GForce 4MX440 DDR 64mB

----------

## Volt3r

10459 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2091.800 FPS

10765 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2153.000 FPS

10823 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2164.600 FPS

10324 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2064.800 FPS

10790 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2158.000 FPS

Athlon 2000+, Radeon 8500LE

----------

## argasek

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Zamiast kolejnych wyników, dorzucę swoje 2 grosze:
> 
> sprawdźcie sobie, czy nie macie włączonej opcji kopiowania strony pamięci karty zgodnej z synchronizacją pionową. W tym momencie ilość klatek "spada" do realnej szybkości odświeżania trybu w którym uruchomiona jest aplikacja OpenGL. I tak np. wynik glxgears w stylu 86 FPS nie jest niczym zaskakującym.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> ...

 

Różnicę widać w momencie, gdy są jakieś cięższe rzeczy do wyrenderowania i prędkość spada np. do ok 25 FPS. Gdy Vscync to blank jest aktywne, nie ma wtedy efektu "ghost-lines", czyli niepełnego skopiowanego bufora (jeśli pisałeś kiedyś coś samemu to powinieneś się orientować o co chodzi)

----------

## (l)user

```

11780 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2356.000 FPS

12777 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2555.400 FPS

12772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2554.400 FPS

12564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2512.800 FPS

12775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2555.000 FPS

12772 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2554.400 FPS

12770 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2554.000 FPS

12775 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2555.000 FPS

12550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2510.000 FPS

11536 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2307.200 FPS

12763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2552.600 FPS

12778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2555.600 FPS

12539 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2507.800 FPS

```

Po przetaktowaniu karty graficznej(nvclock)  :Cool: .

athlon xp 1600+, zmodyfikowany geforce 2 gts 64 mb - quadro 2 pro, 512 ddr, 1024x768x24

----------

## rbr28

Nvidia FX5900, Dual Intel P4 2.8GHZ Xeon. 1GB memory, Asus P4C-DL motherboard.

35965 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7193.000 FPS

40507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8101.400 FPS

40506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8101.200 FPS

39000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7800.000 FPS

38416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7683.200 FPS

39828 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7965.600 FPS

39906 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7981.200 FPS

39993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7998.600 FPS

40015 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8003.000 FPS

39979 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7995.800 FPS

39975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7995.000 FPS

39862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7972.400 FPS

39818 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7963.600 FPS

39828 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7965.600 FPS

39792 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7958.400 FPS

39791 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7958.200 FPS

----------

## misterLu

podlacze sie pod temat:

postepowalem zgodnie z http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/dri-howto.xml.

Zkompilowalem kernel (2.4.25) poprawnie,

emergowalem xfree, xfree-dri

i nic:

```

 $ /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears 

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

1886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 377.200 FPS

1800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 360.000 FPS

```

a dla root'a:

```

 # /usr/X11R6/bin/glxgears 

2843 frames in 5.0 seconds = 568.600 FPS

3438 frames in 5.0 seconds = 687.600 FPS

3437 frames in 5.0 seconds = 687.400 FPS

3429 frames in 5.0 seconds = 685.800 FPS

3426 frames in 5.0 seconds = 685.200 FPS

```

a glxinfo:

```

 # /usr/X11R6/bin/glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI G400 20020221 AGP 1x x86/SSE

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_compression, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, 

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_texture3D, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_object, 

    GL_EXT_vertex_array, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_MESA_window_pos, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 16 tc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x26 16 tc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x27 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x28 16 tc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x29 16 tc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2a 16 tc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x2b 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 16 dc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2e 16 dc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 Slow

0x2f 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x30 16 dc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  0 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x31 16 dc  1 16  0 r  y  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

0x32 16 dc  1 16  0 r  .  .  5  6  5  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 Slow

```

```

 # dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo Pro KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

```

w  XF86config mam:

```

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

....

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

#    Identifier "Standard VGA"

#    VendorName "matrox"

#    BoardName  "matrox"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset    "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks     25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Matrox"

    Driver      "mga"

    #VideoRam    32768

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

Wyniki mam kiepskie, mam Athlona-XP, 512 RAM, Matroxa 32MB (Dual Head). Nie powinienem mieć lepszych wynikow ??

----------

## fallow

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  Różnicę widać w momencie, gdy są jakieś cięższe rzeczy do wyrenderowania i prędkość spada np. do ok 25 FPS. Gdy Vscync to blank jest aktywne, nie ma wtedy efektu "ghost-lines", czyli niepełnego skopiowanego bufora (jeśli pisałeś kiedyś coś samemu to powinieneś się orientować o co chodzi)]

 

masz racje.

btw. za 3dworldy sie nie bralem  :Smile:  ale faktycznie nie kopiowalem ramki nigy bez synca do vbl`a 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## misterLu

mam taki problem:

kiedy pod Xami odpalam openoffice, to dostaje komunikat:

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operacja niedozwolona

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

ale kiedy robie to jako root, to wszystko jest w porządku.

Czy mam rozumiec, ze jako zwykly user nie korzystam z glx'a?

Da sie to zmienic ?

----------

## nelchael

ATI Radeon Mobility:

```

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ glxgears 

disabling TCL support

1100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.000 FPS

1105 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.000 FPS

1106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.200 FPS

1105 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.000 FPS

1105 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.000 FPS

1103 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.600 FPS

1106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.200 FPS

1106 frames in 5.0 seconds = 221.200 FPS

1104 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.800 FPS

1101 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.200 FPS

1100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 220.000 FPS

Broken pipe

nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ 

```

----------

## AstralStorm

Athlon 2,4GHz+; ASUS A7N8X-X (NForce 2);

256 MB RAM CL 3 400 MHz;

GeForce 3 (Gainward PP Golden Sample) Ti200 na Ti500 przetaktowane.

1024x768 24bit; kernel 2.6.8-rc1-xx2, scheduler Staircase, 4K Stacks, Regparm

Drivery NVIDIA 1.0.6106

Openbox 3 + XFTaskbar4 z CVS (czesc XFCE)

0% cheatow. Standardowy rozmiar okienka.

W UT2004 chodzi ladnie.

```
astralstorm@uplink2 astralstorm $ glxgears

11709 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2341.800 FPS

13460 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2692.000 FPS

13458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2691.600 FPS

13473 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2694.600 FPS

13449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2689.800 FPS

13459 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2691.800 FPS

13473 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2694.600 FPS

13478 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2695.600 FPS

13471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2694.200 FPS

13484 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2696.800 FPS
```

W trybie SCHED_ISO (cos a'la realtime dla usera):

```
astralstorm@uplink2 astralstorm $ schedtool -I -e glxgears

12743 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2548.600 FPS

13519 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2703.800 FPS

13524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2704.800 FPS

13512 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2702.400 FPS

13518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2703.600 FPS

13508 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2701.600 FPS
```

----------

## rofro

geforce2 ti (więcej nie wiem  :Smile: ) athlon 1.7+. 256 RAM

7225 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1445.000 FPS

8944 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1788.800 FPS

8946 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1789.200 FPS

8922 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1784.400 FPS

8188 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1637.600 FPS

8910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1782.000 FPS

8947 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1789.400 FPS

8955 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1791.000 FPS

8575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1715.000 FPS

8087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1617.400 FPS

----------

## larry_

RIVA TNT2 Model 64, stery 1.0-4363, Celeron 633MHz:

716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 143.200 FPS

733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.600 FPS

733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.600 FPS

732 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.400 FPS

----------

## sir_skiner

GeForce2Ti i Athlon-xp 1800+

7303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1460.600 FPS

9006 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1801.200 FPS

9040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1808.000 FPS

8991 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1798.200 FPS

8969 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1793.800 FPS

9012 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1802.400 FPS

9022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1804.400 FPS

9024 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1804.800 FPS

9024 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1804.800 FPS

9016 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1803.200 FPS

to duzo czy malo?

----------

## fallow

chyba troche za malo , wyciagam ~1700 na athlonie 1.0 i geforce 2 GTS

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## joker

 *zytek wrote:*   

> ja niestety się pokusiłem na FX5200 która ma gorsze (dużo gorsze) wyniki w glxgears od kumpla z gf 3 ti ! :/

 

normalne ze gf3 jest lepszy od fx5200, nie tylko w glxgears

a jest mozliwosc podkrecania zegarow karty pod linuxem ?

----------

## Woocash

woocash@woocash ~ $ glxgears

2436 frames in 5.0 seconds = 487.200 FPS

2423 frames in 5.0 seconds = 484.600 FPS

2230 frames in 5.0 seconds = 446.000 FPS

2243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 448.600 FPS

Celeron 900 + GF2 mx 200 32 MB

----------

## ketjow

a ja mam z 10000fps. sprobujcie zaslonic okienko z gears'ami terminalem i czekajcie na wynik  :Very Happy: 

moral z tego ze linux mysli - po co renderowac cos, czego nie widac?  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> OK, odkrylem w czym tkwi sekret tego magicznego przyrost fps(o okolo 1000) ktory nastapnil u mnie po zrobieniu nowego configa . Mianowcie zmienilem glebie kolorow z 24 na 16 bit. No i tutaj sie pojawiaja pewnie watpliwosci, wszyscy pisali jaka karta jaki procek a nikt nie napisal w jakiej rozdzielczosci robil test, co jest bardzo istotne.
> 
> A oto moje nowe wyniki po zabawie lutownica z karta graficzna 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/tnaw_xtennis/Quadro1-2.htm
> ...

 

jakos wczesniej przeoczylem to co napisles  :Smile: 

a czy taki sam efekt mozna uzyskac zapisujac do pliku jej BIOS, zmieniajac jakims edytorkiem ID z Geforce 2 GTS na ID odpowiedni dla Quadro i wgrywajac BIOS znow na karte gfx ? 

kiedys robilem tak pod windowsem odnosnie driverow do 3DS ktore wymagaly Quadro. ? 

moje przygody z lutowaniem raczej zle sie konczyly  :Razz: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## quat

nalchael na fullskrinie to robiles?

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> ATI Radeon Mobility:
> 
> ```
> 
> nelchael@nelchael nelchael$ glxgears 
> ...

 

bo ja mam tez ATI Radeon Mobility i mam w okolicach 1300FPS. Orientujesz sie o co chodzi?

----------

## nelchael

 *quat wrote:*   

> nalchael na fullskrinie to robiles?
> 
> bo ja mam tez ATI Radeon Mobility i mam w okolicach 1300FPS. Orientujesz sie o co chodzi?

 

To zalezy jaki to mobility  :Smile:  Wszytskie radeony w laptopach to Ati Radeon Mobility. A z ktorego Radeona (7000, 8000 czy 9000) powstaly to inna bajka - mozesz miec np. ATI Radeon Mobility 9800  :Wink:  (a toto jest tylko z nazwy mobility to zre baterie jak zelazko)

----------

## quat

ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 32MB DDR czyli takie troszke male zelazko  :Wink: 

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *quat wrote:*   nalchael na fullskrinie to robiles?
> 
> bo ja mam tez ATI Radeon Mobility i mam w okolicach 1300FPS. Orientujesz sie o co chodzi? 
> 
> To zalezy jaki to mobility  Wszytskie radeony w laptopach to Ati Radeon Mobility. A z ktorego Radeona (7000, 8000 czy 9000) powstaly to inna bajka - mozesz miec np. ATI Radeon Mobility 9800  (a toto jest tylko z nazwy mobility to zre baterie jak zelazko)

 

----------

## nelchael

 *quat wrote:*   

> ATI Radeon Mobility 7500 32MB DDR czyli takie troszke male zelazko  

 

Sadzac po opisie to masz prawie identyczna maszyne jak ja  :Smile: 

Tez p4 1.8ghz, 256mb ramu, tylko radeon 7000 i 20gb dysku.

Ten radeon (7500) ma juz sprzetowe T&L (TCL) - a moj nie  :Sad: 

Polecam 

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/ATIRadeon

----------

## quat

a to DRM nie jest mergowane do kernela 2.6.x ?

czy to jest na starym DRM?

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sadzac po opisie to masz prawie identyczna maszyne jak ja 
> 
> Tez p4 1.8ghz, 256mb ramu, tylko radeon 7000 i 20gb dysku.
> ...

 

----------

## nelchael

DRM w 2.6.x jest OK. w 2.4.x jest starawe (AFAIR)

----------

## quat

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> DRM w 2.6.x jest OK. w 2.4.x jest starawe (AFAIR)

 

kernel gentoo-dev-sources a wyskakuje

```

spoof@solid07 # dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]

spoof@solid07 # 

```

 :Shocked: 

nie za stare ?

----------

## nelchael

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ dmesg | grep drm

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.11.0 20020828 on minor 0: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

Nie  :Smile: 

DRM dla radeonow sie nie zmienia, bo stare karty sa juz nierozwijane, a dla nowych sa sterowniki ATI.

----------

## cichy

GeForce 4 MX 440 SE DDR 64-bit (250/380)

AthlonXP 1700+ (11x136)

256MB @DDR266 CL2

Gigabyte GA-7VA (KT400)

Rozdzielczość 1088x816x24 83Hz:

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

5412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1082.400 FPS

6172 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1234.400 FPS

6197 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1239.400 FPS

6179 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1235.800 FPS

6185 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1237.000 FPS

6180 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1236.000 FPS

bash-2.05b$

```

Teraz może trochę bardziej wiarygodne testy:

Quake1 (Tenebrae 1.04)

Rozdzielczość 640x480x32 130Hz

Wielkość ekranu taka, aby był widoczny cały  panel

Wyniki timedemo:

demo1 - 14,0 fps

demo2 - 18,3 fps

demo3 - 11,8 fps

Wyniki marne  :Sad: . Da się grać dopiero po wyłączeniu cieni.

Ma ktoś może Radeona 9600 i mógłby podac swoje wyniki ? Bo miałem plany kupić taką właśnie kartę, ale opinie o działaniu Radeonów pod linuxem są dość zniechęcające  :Sad: . I chyba narazie sobie poczekam...

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## cichy

 *joker wrote:*   

> a jest mozliwosc podkrecania zegarow karty pod linuxem ?

 

Zainstaluj sobie nvclock.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## LeonHVM

AMD Barton 3200+

512MB PC3200 CL2 RAM

Nvidia GeForce 6800GT 256MB

```
81372 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16274.400 FPS

81363 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16272.600 FPS

81341 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16268.200 FPS

81379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16275.800 FPS

81122 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16224.400 FPS

81061 frames in 5.0 seconds = 16212.200 FPS

```

----------

## tswiercz

Ja mam ATI Radeon 9550 i ledwo 1150 fps

Zainstalowany mam  fglrx

Czy ktoś wie dlaczego??

----------

## Zwierzak

po pierwsze w jajko agpgrep po drugie jezeli masz xorg w wersji 6.8.0 stery binarne ATI nie uzyskuja akceleracji sprzetowej

----------

## qdlacz

może kogoś zainteresuje 

7784 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1556.800 FPS

9630 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1926.000 FPS

9624 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1924.800 FPS

9635 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1927.000 FPS

9632 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1926.400 FPS

9637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1927.400 FPS

9633 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1926.600 FPS

9629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1925.800 FPS

9626 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1925.200 FPS

Abit IS7-E2 2x 256 MB RAM Elixir DDR

Celeron D 2.4 GHz

Radeon 9100 64 MB RAM 128 bit

Pozdrawiam

----------

## tswiercz

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> po pierwsze w jajko agpgrep po drugie jezeli masz xorg w wersji 6.8.0 stery binarne ATI nie uzyskuja akceleracji sprzetowej

 

Nie mam czegoś takiego jak AGPGREP a chyba chodziło Ci o AGPGART

bash-2.05b$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

Natomiast X'y mam 6.7.0-r2

----------

## rzezioo

mam pentium4 2,4Ghz i gf mx 440

6169 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1233.800 FPS

6383 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1276.600 FPS

6416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1283.200 FPS

6258 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1251.600 FPS

6751 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1350.200 FPS

6734 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1346.800 FPS

6789 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1357.800 FPS

6763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1352.600 FPS

6845 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1369.000 FPS

6616 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1323.200 FPS

to chyba cos slabo no nie??

----------

## cichy

 *rzezioo wrote:*   

> mam pentium4 2,4Ghz i gf mx 440
> 
> 6616 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1323.200 FPS
> 
> to chyba cos slabo no nie??

 

Jesli masz karte z 64-bitowa szyna pamieci to wyniki sa w normie.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## C1REX

Mam mały problem. 

```
C1REX linux # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

AGP initialization failed, please check the ouput

of the 'dmesg' command and/or your system log file

for additional information on this problem.
```

```
C1REX linux # dmesg

...

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

...

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6629  Wed Nov  3 13:12:51 PST 2004

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!!

NVRM: not using NVAGP, AGPGART is loaded!
```

Wyniki w teście na Duron800 i 5200FX to lekko ponad 1000.

----------

## martin.k

cpu: AMD Athlon-xp 1600+

mobo: MIS K7-Turbo2 VIA KT133A

gfx: Gaiward GF3 PP! Ti/500 TV Jumbo GS

mem: 768 SDRAM PC133

driver: nvidia-1.0-6111

X: xorg-x11-6.8.0-r1 @ 1024x768x16

10249 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2049.800 FPS

12600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2520.000 FPS

12278 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2455.600 FPS

12288 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2457.600 FPS

12855 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2571.000 FPS

12832 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2566.400 FPS

12821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2564.200 FPS

12843 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2568.600 FPS

12773 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2554.600 FPS

12466 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2493.200 FPS

I śmiech na sali   :Laughing: 

----------

## martin.k

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> Mam mały problem. 
> 
> ```
> C1REX linux # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> 
> ...

 

Twój problem może być w tym, że masz wkompilowaną obsługę AGP w kernel a nie jako moduł. Jeśli tak jest to kernel przy uruchomieniu przejmuje obsługę AGP i za nic w świecie nie załadujesz modułu nvidii do obsługi AGP.

Sprawdź swój .config i w razie potrzeby przekompiluj jajo. A jeśli masz AGP jako moduł i jest wyjątkowo wredny i nie daje sie wywalić nvidii, to spróbuj ręcznie go ciąć: 

```
rmmod nazwa_modułu
```

----------

## C1REX

Wielkie dzięki : ) 

Właśnie wywaliłem całkowicie z jajka obsługę agp dla mojej płyty i wynik trochę podskoczył.

Duron800, FX5200

```
5842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1168.400 FPS

6343 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1268.600 FPS

6349 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1269.800 FPS

6351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1270.200 FPS

6350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1270.000 FPS

6347 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1269.400 FPS

6350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1270.000 FPS

6350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1270.000 FPS

6350 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1270.000 FPS
```

```
c1rex@C1REX ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000314
```

```
c1rex@C1REX ~ $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Enabled

SBA:             Enabled

```

BTW: Na GeForce2Ti, Q3 chodził przynajmniej tak szybko, jak na tej karcie. 

Szkoda, że oddałem swoją starą kartę i nie mogę porównać wyników testów.

----------

## Gogiel

AMD 2600+, 256 MB 333, MSI GF 5900 XT

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ glxgears

31288 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6257.600 FPS

32276 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6455.200 FPS

32528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6505.600 FPS

32571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6514.200 FPS

32550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6510.000 FPS

```

Czy komus udalo sie odpalic nvclock na podobnej karcie?

----------

## fallow

a ja wrocilem do agpgart gdyz miewalem problemy na agp nvidii z 6629 i niektorymi wersjami kernela. agpgart juz nie jest wcale takie zle

wyniki glxgears pomiedzy agpgart a nvagp (FW,SBA) to +- 30klatek.

cheers.

----------

## Zwierzak

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

>  *Zwierzak wrote:*   po pierwsze w jajko agpgrep po drugie jezeli masz xorg w wersji 6.8.0 stery binarne ATI nie uzyskuja akceleracji sprzetowej 
> 
> Nie mam czegoś takiego jak AGPGREP a chyba chodziło Ci o AGPGART
> 
> bash-2.05b$ cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep AGP
> ...

 

A jaką masz płyte główna? Ja do niedawno zaznaczałem Intela i akceleracja była kiepskawa, dopiero po jakims czasie wertowalem istrukcje płyty głównej i doczytałem się że mam ViA, tobie też to radze sprawdzić.

PS moje wyniki są takie (bywały lepsze ale mialem mniej zaladowany komp), a pozatym za niedlugo sie polepsza bo 17 wychodza nowe stery ATI  :Smile: 

```
6479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1295.800 FPS

6500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1300.000 FPS

6507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1301.400 FPS

6531 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1306.200 FPS

6486 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.200 FPS

6549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1309.800 FPS

6527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.400 FPS

6516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1303.200 FPS

6525 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.000 FPS
```

----------

## Dawid159

```
2905 frames in 5.0 seconds = 581.000 FPS

3718 frames in 5.0 seconds = 743.600 FPS

3712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 742.400 FPS

3681 frames in 5.0 seconds = 736.200 FPS

3715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 743.000 FPS

3711 frames in 5.0 seconds = 742.200 FPS

3715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 743.000 FPS

3715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 743.000 FPS

3716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 743.200 FPS

3550 frames in 5.0 seconds = 710.000 FPS

```

Athlon 2000+, 512 RAM, GF MX420 64DDR, MSI K7N2(nforce2) Wyniki przerażająco niskie   :Sad:  Postanowiłem w końcu się za to zabrać  :Wink:  A więc sytuacja wygląda tak :

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (different version?)

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000001

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000017:0x00000000 

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          AGPGART

AGP Rate:        4x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/cards/0

Model:           GeForce4 MX 420

IRQ:             5

Video BIOS:      04.17.00.45.91

Card Type:       AGP

cat /etc/modules.d/nvidia

options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

xorg.conf

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA"

    VendorName  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    BusID       "PCI:02:00:0"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option      "NvAGP" "3"

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option      "DigitalVibrance" "2"

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "extmod"

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"

#    Load       "dri"

EndSection

```

Jakieś sugestie co do tego  :Question:  Jak coś jeszcze podać to powiedzcie co  :Wink: 

Edit: Zapomniałem o 2 rzeczach  :Smile: 

```
[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6629-r1  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.6629-r1  -multilib 0 kB

```

```
 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 420/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_Cg_shader,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_array_range,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

```

----------

## tswiercz

Możę nie oto Ci chodzilo, ale nie sadze abys mogl miec wyzsze wyniki na tej karcie, pewnie jest jeszcze 64-bitowa. Choc moge sie mylic.

----------

## Dawid159

Możliwe, że nie da się osiągnąć lepszych wyników  :Wink:  zaciekawiło mnie to  *CyriC wrote:*   

> Kod:
> 
> 8318 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1663.600 FPS
> 
> 8669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1733.800 FPS
> ...

 

Karta o model gorsza ale za to procesor szybszy to wydaje mi się, że ponad 1000FPS powinno być spokojnie  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

zainstalowalem nowe sterowniki ati i powiem ze slabo jest

na 9550 wyniki glxgears:

```
4822 frames in 5.0 seconds = 964.400 FPS

5189 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1037.800 FPS

4928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 985.600 FPS

5186 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1037.200 FPS

4931 frames in 5.0 seconds = 986.200 FPS

5190 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1038.000 FPS
```

i co jakis czas koleczka sie zatrzymoja na ulamek sekundy.

----------

## tswiercz

Na stronie ATi pojawiły się niedawno pliczki:

bardzo dluuuuugi URL

I teraz mam pytanie. Czy jest jakaś możliwość zainstalowania tego rpm'a X.Org?? I czy te sterowniki wykorzystują sprzętową akceleracje?

Po drugie jak zrobie emerge -s ati-drivers on wypisuje mi jakieś wersje 3.14.1 a tu już 8.8.25. Jak to jest??

----------

## joker

```
emerge sync

emerge ati-drivers
```

i zainstaluje Ci z rmp'a najnowsze sterowniki ati, akceleracja dziala (ale np u mnie slabo). numerkami sie nie przejmuj

----------

## tswiercz

Być może ta karta jest taka słaba, bo w sumie na normalnych ustawieniach ma tylko 7000 marków w 3d01, natomiast jak gram, to kręce do bólu. Ale znowu śednio mi się chce wierzyć, że zdobywa ona tyle co GF 440 mx 64-bity, tj ok 1200 fps, przecież ta karta ma około 4000 pkt w 3d01. No ale zobaczymy, na razie robie emerge sync a potem zobaczymy.

----------

## cichy

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Karta o model gorsza ale za to procesor szybszy to wydaje mi się, że ponad 1000FPS powinno być spokojnie 

 

Fakt, powinno byc wiecej niz masz, no chyba ze na karcie pamieci maja taktowanie rzedu 266 MHz.

Procesor nie ma tu nic do tego. Przy procesorach > 1GHz wyniki na tej karcie sa podobne.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

 *tswiercz wrote:*   

> Na stronie ATi pojawiły się niedawno pliczki:
> 
> bardzo dluuuuugi URL

 

Wiesz od czego jest [ url ] ?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## tswiercz

Zainstalowałem najnowsze sterowniki i pupa. Dalej to samo. 1200 fps, choć bywało gorzej - ok 78 fps. Dlatego postanowiłem zrobić mały eksperyment i podnieść taktowania mego radka 9550. Ponieważ żadnego takiego programu nie znalazłem pod Linux, więc został flash biosu. Z 250/400 ustawiłem na 330/460 MHz - w końcu nie chce aby się zbyt przegrzewał   :Wink: . i ostatecznie dostałem 1500 fps. 

Może jeszcze da się coś w opcjach ustawić. W końcu jeżeli ktoś dostaje 2200 fps na 9100 to musi coś w tym być albo ktoś oszukuje. Wie ktoś może do czego służą te opcje, bo jak szukałem na necie to nie za wiele znalazłem -j tylko zawsze wciskan n. (No i jak je ustawić, żeby było dobrze)

AGP GART mam wkomilowany w jądro.

1) Do you want to initialize xfree86-dga (y/n)?

2) Do you want to synchronize buffer swaps

with the vertical sync signal (y/n)?

3) Do you want to use the external AGP GART module (y/n)?

4) Do you want to enable "AGP Locked User Pages" (y/n)?

5) czy różnice są tutaj duże

  0 - default (FireGL workstation boards: fast)

  1 - fast operation (only for standard gnu C/C++ OpenGL applications)

  2 - compatible operation (for WineX, VM emulators and some profilers)

----------

## skazi

na duronie 1.6@1.8 256mb ram i geforce 2 GTS 32MB mam takie wyniki:

12625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2525.000 FPS

12644 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2528.800 FPS

12657 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2531.400 FPS

12667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2533.400 FPS

12652 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2530.400 FPS

12655 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2531.000 FPS

12652 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2530.400 FPS

12654 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2530.800 FPS

12633 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2526.600 FPS

12662 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2532.400 FPSLast edited by skazi on Fri Jan 28, 2005 1:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oxEz

40283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8056.600 FPS

40462 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8092.400 FPS

40479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8095.800 FPS

40450 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8090.000 FPS

40440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8088.000 FPS

40489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8097.800 FPS

----------

## Sephiroth81

20029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4005.800 FPS

20063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4012.600 FPS

20091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4018.200 FPS

20048 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4009.600 FPS

20062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4012.400 FPS

20083 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4016.600 FPS

20088 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4017.600 FPS

20083 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4016.600 FPS

20072 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4014.400 FPS

20076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4015.200 FPS

Sprzęt :  Celeron 2GHz, Nv440MX 64MB, 768DDR

----------

## Zwierzak

Jednej rzeczy jednak nie rozumiem :/

We wszystkich linuksach livecd (np knoppix 3.2 2003-05-03 czy tez Aurox Live GamePak z 2003) glxgears  wyciaga mi spokojnie 2000 kiedy po zainstalowaniu sterow ATI i uzycia dowolnego APG otrzymuje 1500. Myslalem ze blad tkwi w konfiguracji jednak kiedy przegladalem configi to w tym z livecd nic nie bylo poza ladowanie sterownikow, wiec nie wiem co jest nie tak

----------

## skazi

Ostatnio zmieniłem mojego geforce 2 GTS na radka 9550, zainstalowałem sterowniki Ati i wyniki są o wiele gorsze niż przedtem  :Sad:  :

5643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1128.600 FPS

5385 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1077.000 FPS

5358 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1071.600 FPS

5687 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1137.400 FPS

5678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1135.600 FPS

5687 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1137.400 FPS

5684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1136.800 FPS

5682 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1136.400 FPS

5685 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1137.000 FPS

5687 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1137.400 FPS

skandal.

----------

## m@niac!

to sa moje wyniki:

10544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2108.800 FPS

11394 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2278.800 FPS

11403 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.600 FPS

11402 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.400 FPS

11401 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.200 FPS

11398 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2279.600 FPS

11404 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.800 FPS

11402 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.400 FPS

11403 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.600 FPS

11404 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2280.800 FPS

mam athlon xp-m 2500+@3400+ GF FX5200, 256MB DDR

rozdzialka 1280x1024@60Hz, 16bit

co moge jeszcze zmienic zeby miec lepsze wyniki, bo widze ze ludzie na slabszym sprzecie maja sporo wiecej.

----------

## Shor

7647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1529.400 FPS

8601 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1720.200 FPS

8529 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1705.800 FPS

8585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1717.000 FPS

8572 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1714.400 FPS

8544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1708.800 FPS

8548 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1709.600 FPS

8579 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1715.800 FPS

8570 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1714.000 FPS

8567 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1713.400 FPS

8582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1716.400 FPS

widze ze w porownaniu z innymi tez mam bardzo slabe wyniki.

Sprzet athlon 1,7 (real 1,4) + geforce4 mx(64) + 256RAM

glxinfo:

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.3

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info,

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync,

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer,

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce4 MX 440/AGP/SSE/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 1.5.2 NVIDIA 66.29

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_abgr,

    GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_Cg_shader,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_paletted_texture, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object,

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shared_texture_palette,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc,

    GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_fence,

    GL_NV_fog_distance, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil,

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_register_combiners,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_env_combine4,

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_vertex_array_range,

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_multitexture, GL_SGIS_texture_lod,

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x33 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x34 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 16  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x35 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x36 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x37 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x38 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

Jakies pomysly na lepsze wyniki? ^^

----------

## muchar

Wy po prostu nie umiecie oszukiwac   :Wink: 

----------

## Shor

wlasnie ze umiemy  :Razz:  Wystarczy ze zminimalizuje okienko z zebatkami i mam 8000  :Razz: 

Jak to sie mowi :"there are lies, big lies and there are benchmarks"  :Wink: Last edited by Shor on Mon Jan 31, 2005 6:49 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m@niac!

przy oszukiwaniu to wyciagam 16000-18000

ja tu bym chcial zwiekszyc rzeczywista wydajnosc a nie zmniejszyc okienko benchmarka.

----------

## marcs

Wyszedł nowy driver ati (8.10.19)

ChangeLog 

 *Quote:*   

> Originally Posted by rubinho
> 
> Version: 8.10.19
> 
> http://ati.com/support/drivers/linux/radeon-linux.html
> ...

 

Jest już w portage, zainstalowalem i glxgears wkoncu daje wyniki adekwatne do sprzętu (Rad.9550 - 8.8.25 ~1100fps, 8.10.19 ~1900fps)

dziekowa elo  :Wink: 

----------

## skazi

Ja również zainstalowałem nowe stery ati i oto moje wyniki (Radeon 9550 325Mhz/450Mhz)

Stare sterowniki:

```
1403.300 FPS

1405.800 FPS

1405.300 FPS

1405.800 FPS

1405.800 FPS
```

Nowe sterowniki:

```
2253.800 FPS

2253.400 FPS

2253.800 FPS

2253.800 FPS

2253.600 FPS
```

Oby tak dalej Ati, to może kiedyś ich sterowniki będą tak wydajne jak stery nvidii.  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *skazi wrote:*   

> Oby tak dalej Ati, to może kiedyś ich sterowniki będą tak wydajne jak stery nvidii. 

 

Ta.... tylko zeby byly jeszcze sterowniki do np. Radeon Mobility  :Confused: 

----------

## Zwierzak

Macie racje wyniki się poprawiły wraz z nowymi sterami, tak było ze starymi:

```
6479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1295.800 FPS

6500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1300.000 FPS

6507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1301.400 FPS

6531 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1306.200 FPS

6486 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.200 FPS

6549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1309.800 FPS

6527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.400 FPS

6516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1303.200 FPS

6525 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.000 FPS
```

A tak jest z nowymi:

```
6479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1295.800 FPS

6500 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1300.000 FPS

6507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1301.400 FPS

6531 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1306.200 FPS

6486 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1297.200 FPS

6549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1309.800 FPS

6527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.400 FPS

6516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1303.200 FPS

6525 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.000 FPS
```

Więc teraz powinnem bez problemu grać w Warcrafta 3 w lepszej jakości i bez haczenia się.

PS. Dlatego lubie ATI  :Wink: 

----------

## m@niac!

Do gf fx go tez nie ma driverow sygnowanych przez nvidie, wiec to ze brakuje takich do radkow mobility to zadna niespodzianka. Drivery trzeba zdobyc od producenta notebooka, a z tym bywa roznie.

A mam pytanie, czy sa jakies modyfikowane drivery nvidii pod linuksa? cos w stylu windowsowych omega drivers. Bo na google nie moge sie doszukac, a takie modyfikowane drivery daja znaczny wzrost wydajnosci (na omedze srednio +10% w stosunku do vanilla na moim sprzecie)

----------

## occulkot

Witam (powitanie do wszystkich - bom tu nowy)

Wszystko ladnie i pieknie - nowe sterowniki ati juz siedza na dysku ;) - ut2k4 mi wreszcie chodzi tak ze moge trafic w przeciwnika.

Niestety - moj problem to cedega - przepraszam ze pisze to w tym temacie - ale nie widze sensu zakladac nowego - skoro tutaj piszecie ze "moze wreszcie w3 bedzie chodzilo jak nalezy".

Problem ktorego doswiadczam juz od fedory - na gentoo jestem raptem miesiac - obijawia sie tym iz cedega ma problem z rysowaniem na ekranie  - co kot ma namysli:

stronghlod - bardzo fajna giera -  na windowsie chodzila bez zajakniecia - na sterownikach mesy rowniez dalo sie ja zainstalowac - podkreslam zainstalowac - bo ciela sie juz w intrze ;)

cedega + ati = podczas odpalania instalatora mamy zwykly czarny ekran - z tytulem autoplay - poniewaz taki jakby nie bylo ma exec odpalany przez cedege - na upartego - jak sprobujemy poklikac w miejsca gdzie powinny byc przyciski - to w operze otworzy nam sie okno ze strona producenta gry  - czyli pewnie w miejscu gdzie kliknelismy byl link do producenta.

morrowind - instalacja przebiega pomyslnie - wolno co prawda - ale to pzrez kopiowanie duzej ilosci malych plikow z cd - przy probie odpalenia gry w trybie pelnoekranowym nie pojawia sie nic - jak sprobojemy odpalic w oknie - oczywiscie black screen.

Konfiguracje xorga przelecialem juz chyba cala - na fedorze pamietam ze na mesie chodzil stronghold - tzn instalacja i sama gra - ciela sie ale chodzila ;) - natomiast na sterownikach ati - to samo czarny ekran. Myslalem ze to moze kochana specyfika fedory - kto sie bawil ten widzial ile tam rzeczy jest polokowanych ;). Niestety dla mnie problem wystepuje rowniez na gentoo.

Pytanie moje brzmi - czy ktos spotkal sie z podomnym problemem?! - a moze udalo mu sie czemus takiemu zaradzic?

konfig od xorga mam w tmy momencie standardowy po utworzeniiu przez fglrx (milo ze wreszcie docenili samego xorga) - w razie czego postne go - jednak licze ze moze ktos zna lepsze rozwiazanie ;)

----------

## Zwierzak

A aj już nie wiem w końcu co jest nie tak. Kiedy na starych sterownikach (8.8.25) warcraft 3 chodzil jakotako i zacinal sie troche (mala ilosc fps) to teraz na nowych strerowanikach nie da sie w ogole grac. Gry oryginalnie linuksowe dzialaja znakomicie ale ja tez hce sobie pograc w windowsowe

----------

## IVIikko

Sorry I can't speak polish, because I am from Finland, but my resulst are about 4900-5000 fps with radeon 9800xt

----------

## lysek

 *glxgears wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 16684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3336.800 FPS
> 
> 19455 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3891.000 FPS
> ...

 

barton 2003.511MHz, 512DDR, Geforce 4 Ti 4200 (mem:513.000 MHz,core:249.750 MHz)

----------

## tswiercz

Wiedziałem, że będą problemy. Zainstalowałem najnowsze sterowniki ATI i najnowszego xorg'a, potem zrobiłem opengl-update ati i nic.

```

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

```

Xorg.log

```

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (Unknown error 999)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

[drm] failed to load kernel module "fglrx"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

```

```

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

vfat                   11560  -

fat                    38656  -

ntfs                  165652  -

i2c_isa                 1512  -

w83627hf               26960  -

i2c_sensor              2824  -

st                     34052  -

```

Więc musze załadować fglrx:

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe fglrx

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.9/video/fglrx.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

```

Nie bardzo wiem czego szukać w dmesg.

Jest też cały wątek dokładnie o tym, ale za bardzo nie pomógł.

Zkompilowałem od nowa jądro (2.6.9) na najnowszym gcc.

Czy ktoś ma jakiś pomysł?

EDIT:

Już sobie z tym poradziłem. Zmazałem ściągnięty ze strony ati sterownik i jak Bozia kazała emerge zrobił wszystko za mnie  :Smile: 

Oprócz tego zmieniłem jąderko na 2.6.11, nie wiem co miało wpływ na to, ale w każdrym razie działa.

Dorzucam jeszcze moje wyniki (Radek 9550 chyba 350/450 MHz - nie pamiętam na ile zmieniłem w Biosie):

```

bash-2.05b$ glxgears

10571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2114.200 FPS

11142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.400 FPS

11143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.600 FPS

11142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.400 FPS

11142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.400 FPS

11147 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2229.400 FPS

11143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.600 FPS

11142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.400 FPS

11137 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2227.400 FPS

11143 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2228.600 FPS

Przerwany potok

```

----------

## tomborek

witam, na 8.8.25 nie udalo mi sie odpalic OpenGL, przez co glxgears pokazywalo 1150-1200 na 5 sekund. 

Na 8.10.19 juz mi sie udalo  :Very Happy: 

Radeon 9200SE, AthlonXP 2000+, 768MB RAM, 1024x768-32@85

wyniki ponizej:

glxgears

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

5363 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1072.600 FPS

5695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1139.000 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.800 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.800 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.800 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.800 FPS

5693 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.600 FPS

```

fgl_glxgears

```

bash-2.05b$ fgl_glxgears

733 frames in 5.0 seconds = 146.600 FPS

833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 166.600 FPS

852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 170.400 FPS

831 frames in 5.0 seconds = 166.200 FPS

803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 160.600 FPS

```

----------

## yoshi314

 *Quote:*   

> co moge jeszcze zmienic zeby miec lepsze wyniki, bo widze ze ludzie na slabszym sprzecie maja sporo wiecej.

  bo ja wiem...ciekly azot? blok wodny? maksymalne przetaktowanie karty? XD

to moje wyniki - w tle kompiluje sie GIMP, wiec nie liczcie na zbyt wiele /D

pod gnome-terminal: /z przezroczystoscia tla/

```

2449 frames in 5.0 seconds = 489.800 FPS

3272 frames in 5.0 seconds = 654.400 FPS

3270 frames in 5.0 seconds = 654.000 FPS

```

a pod xterm bez przezroczystosci

```

64 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11.800 FPS

73 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13.500 FPS

65 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12.000 FPS

```

dziwne, nie?

chwile pozniej...

```

1897 frames in 5.0 seconds = 379.400 FPS

643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 128.600 FPS

198 frames in 5.0 seconds = 39.600 FPS

188 frames in 5.0 seconds = 37.600 FPS

140 frames in 5.0 seconds = 28.000 FPS

132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 26.400 FPS

120 frames in 5.0 seconds = 24.000 FPS

178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 35.600 FPS

165 frames in 5.0 seconds = 33.000 FPS

157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 31.400 FPS

86 frames in 5.0 seconds = 17.200 FPS

356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 71.200 FPS

<---gdzies tu skonczyl mi sie gimp kompilowac---->

1240 frames in 5.0 seconds = 248.000 FPS

3351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 670.200 FPS

3176 frames in 5.0 seconds = 635.200 FPS

3160 frames in 5.0 seconds = 632.000 FPS

1967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 393.400 FPS

2060 frames in 5.0 seconds = 412.000 FPS

3306 frames in 5.0 seconds = 661.200 FPS

3392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 678.400 FPS

3406 frames in 5.0 seconds = 681.200 FPS

3326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 665.200 FPS

3347 frames in 5.0 seconds = 669.400 FPS

3418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 683.600 FPS

3353 frames in 5.0 seconds = 670.600 FPS

2620 frames in 5.0 seconds = 524.000 FPS

2617 frames in 5.0 seconds = 523.400 FPS

2658 frames in 5.0 seconds = 531.600 FPS

3217 frames in 5.0 seconds = 643.400 FPS

3268 frames in 5.0 seconds = 653.600 FPS

3259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 651.800 FPS

3239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 647.800 FPS

3221 frames in 5.0 seconds = 644.200 FPS

8168 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1633.600 FPS

```

Geforce 2MX400 64MB na gnome zapuszczane. procek 1.7 GHz moze na innym desktopie bedzie wiecej.

----------

## Gogiel

Mam problem z wlaczeniem Fast Writes. Zarowno plyta glowna jak i karta obsluguja FW.

 */etc/modules.d/nvidia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> options nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPSBA=1 NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1

 

W /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mam dopisane automatyczne ladowanie nvidii.

Probowalem rowniez dopisac:

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf wrote:*   

> 
> 
>         Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"
> 
> 

 

ale nic z tego.

----------

## (l)user

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> Mam problem z wlaczeniem Fast Writes. Zarowno plyta glowna jak i karta obsluguja FW.

 

Pokaz co pokazuje

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

```

i

```

cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

```

----------

## Gogiel

```
gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       8x 4x

Registers:       0x1f000e1b:0x1f004302

gogiel@gogiel gogiel $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        8x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Enabled
```

----------

## (l)user

Sprobuj zorbic to w ten sposob:

1) rozpakuj instalke nvidii:

```

#sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1.run --extract-only

```

2)Wyedytuj plikg os-registry.c - zmien "static int NVreg_EnableAGPFW = 0" na "static int NVreg_EnableAGPFW = 1"

```

#cd NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6629-pkg1/usr/src/nv/

#vi os-registry.c

```

3)Zainstaluj stery ponownie

```

#cd ../../../

#./nvidia-installer

```

----------

## Gogiel

 *(l)user wrote:*   

> Sprobuj zorbic to w ten sposob:
> 
> 1) rozpakuj instalke nvidii:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

A da sie to jakos zrobic przez emerge?

----------

## (l)user

 *Gogiel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A da sie to jakos zrobic przez emerge?

 

Musialbys po edycji pliku ponownie to skompresowac do pierwotnej postaci - nie wiem jak to zrobic, ale z pewnoscia sie da. Potem musialbys wrzucic instalke do /usr/portage/distfiles oraz usunac i ponownie utworzyc digesty od nvidia-kernel i nvidia-glx

----------

## Gogiel

Problem rozwiazany.

Zmienilem /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 z

```
nvidia
```

na

```
nvidia NVreg_EnableAGPFW=1 
```

----------

## l_bratch

 *Quote:*   

> 58978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11795.600 FPS
> 
> 57710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11542.000 FPS
> 
> 50774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10154.800 FPS
> ...

 

----------

## Gogiel

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   58978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11795.600 FPS
> 
> 57710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11542.000 FPS
> 
> 50774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10154.800 FPS
> ...

 

Moglbys przynajniej napisac co to za karta ;\

----------

## l_bratch

Can you repeat that in English?  I tried to translate what you said but it didn't work.

Attempted translation:

 *Quote:*   

> Może wy powtarzacie co w Języku angielskim? spróbuję (wypróbował) tłumaczyć co wy ale to *did't* praca (pracować; roboczy). 

 

----------

## Gogiel

 *l_bratch wrote:*   

> Can you repeat that in English?  I tried to translate what you said but it didn't work.
> 
> Attempted translation:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Może wy powtarzacie co w Języku angielskim? spróbuję (wypróbował) tłumaczyć co wy ale to *did't* praca (pracować; roboczy).  

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

It's Polish forum - we talk in polish here.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moglbys przynajniej napisac co to za karta ;\

 

I asked there, what card do you have  :Wink: 

----------

## l_bratch

 :Laughing: 

Sorry, was just posting my score  :Razz: 

I have a Geforce 6800 128MB.

----------

## lazy_bum

Cel 2.4, 256 DDR @ 266MHz, GF2MX100 32MB:

```
1482 frames in 5.0 seconds = 296.400 FPS

1262 frames in 5.0 seconds = 252.400 FPS

1369 frames in 5.0 seconds = 273.800 FPS

1440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 288.000 FPS

1507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 301.400 FPS

1395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 279.000 FPS

1207 frames in 5.0 seconds = 241.400 FPS

1468 frames in 5.0 seconds = 293.600 FPS

1535 frames in 5.0 seconds = 307.000 FPS
```

Muszę tą niespecjalnie_ciekawą (-; grafę w końcu wywalić.

Po włączeniu FastWrites i SBA (co dziwne oba obsługiwane przez mobo, a nic przez karte) wyniki:

```
2028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 405.600 FPS

2026 frames in 5.0 seconds = 405.200 FPS

2005 frames in 5.0 seconds = 401.000 FPS

2047 frames in 5.0 seconds = 409.400 FPS

2037 frames in 5.0 seconds = 407.400 FPS

2044 frames in 5.0 seconds = 408.800 FPS

2053 frames in 5.0 seconds = 410.600 FPS
```

Nadal na tym samym ,sprzęcie'. (-;

----------

## totencham

Matrox G400 32MB, Pentium III 650MHz:

```
1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS

1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS

1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS

1880 frames in 5.0 seconds = 376.000 FPS

1878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.600 FPS

1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS

1878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.600 FPS

1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS

1874 frames in 5.0 seconds = 374.800 FPS

1879 frames in 5.0 seconds = 375.800 FPS

```

----------

## JarekG

GF 2 MX400 32 MB, AXP 2500+

```

3877 frames in 5.0 seconds = 775.400 FPS

4599 frames in 5.0 seconds = 919.800 FPS

4595 frames in 5.0 seconds = 919.000 FPS

4600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 920.000 FPS

12813 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2562.600 FPS

18407 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3681.400 FPS

24095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4819.000 FPS

24280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4856.000 FPS

23821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4764.200 FPS

23989 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4797.800 FPS

```

Niezly rozstrzal  :Smile: .

----------

## Dawid159

A przypadkiem nie zmieniłeś rozmiaru okna, zminimalizowałeś go lub przysłoniłeś innym oknem  :Question:  Bo jest za duża różnica  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## zieloo

1710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 342.000 FPS

1914 frames in 5.0 seconds = 382.800 FPS

1893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 378.600 FPS

2117 frames in 5.0 seconds = 423.400 FPS

2192 frames in 5.0 seconds = 438.400 FPS

Na chipsecie i865GV (grafika zintegrowana na plycie [!]) z 32 pamieci na pokladzie, na procku jak ponizej...

----------

## JarekG

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> A przypadkiem nie zmieniłeś rozmiaru okna, zminimalizowałeś go lub przysłoniłeś innym oknem  Bo jest za duża różnica 

 

No wlasnie mnie to tez dziwilo  :Smile: . A czy cos robilem... chyba zaczalem pisac posta na forum. Faktycznie drugi wynik przy lampieniu sie w wyniki daje srednia 900  :Smile: .

```

3807 frames in 5.0 seconds = 761.400 FPS

4240 frames in 5.0 seconds = 848.000 FPS

4551 frames in 5.0 seconds = 910.200 FPS

4536 frames in 5.0 seconds = 907.200 FPS

4554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 910.800 FPS

4552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 910.400 FPS

4554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 910.800 FPS

4555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 911.000 FPS

4551 frames in 5.0 seconds = 910.200 FPS

4557 frames in 5.0 seconds = 911.400 FPS

```

----------

## re-

Dla malego porownania powiem, ze jak instalowalem gentoo robilem to z pod auroxa - akurat lezal w zaprzyjaznionym kiosku  :Smile: 

Tak jak na gentoo glxgears daje wyniki rzedu 1100-1200 tak na auroxie dawal 200-230  :Very Happy: 

----------

## JarekG

 *re- wrote:*   

> Dla malego porownania powiem, ze jak instalowalem gentoo robilem to z pod auroxa - akurat lezal w zaprzyjaznionym kiosku 
> 
> Tak jak na gentoo glxgears daje wyniki rzedu 1100-1200 tak na auroxie dawal 200-230 

 

Stwierdzam, ze moduly nvidia miales w kernelu, ale moze nie bylo nvidia-glx. Mi bez opengl-update tez wyciaga gora 300.

----------

## Criss-PL

A moze ktos pokusie się i da jakiegos configa do ATI (ale dobrego)...

----------

## argasek

Do ATi (przynajmniej do FGLRX) nie ma 'dobrego configa', bo ogółem jeśli chodzi o prędkość, to sterowniki są nadal słabe. Pod wzgledem ficzerów zaczyna być nie najgorzej...

----------

## Dawid159

```
4745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 949.000 FPS

4864 frames in 5.0 seconds = 972.800 FPS

4846 frames in 5.0 seconds = 969.200 FPS

4838 frames in 5.0 seconds = 967.600 FPS

4854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 970.800 FPS

4849 frames in 5.0 seconds = 969.800 FPS

4844 frames in 5.0 seconds = 968.800 FPS

4863 frames in 5.0 seconds = 972.600 FPS

4836 frames in 5.0 seconds = 967.200 FPS

4833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 966.600 FPS

```

GF4 MX 420

Nowy kernelek (2.6.12-rc1-love1) i 200 FPS więcej, nieźle czyli jeszcze pewnie uda mi się polepszyć ten wynik  :Wink: 

----------

## m@niac!

po malych kombinacjach poprawilem osiagi  :Very Happy: 

```
13842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2768.400 FPS

14906 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2981.200 FPS

14852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2970.400 FPS

14970 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2994.000 FPS

14963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2992.600 FPS

```

geForceFX 5200 128DDR (core+25MHz mem +50MHz) [athlon XP-M 2500+@3400+/256DDR/nForce2SPP/xorg6.8.2-r1/latest driver/kernel2.6.11-5]

SBA/FW/nvAGP8x

a jak powylaczam przezroczystosci w kde i pozamykam wszystkie pootwierane okienka to jest ponad 3000

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

```
14267 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2853.400 FPS

14337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2867.400 FPS

14345 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2869.000 FPS

14351 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2870.200 FPS

14345 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2869.000 FPS

14341 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2868.200 FPS

14347 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2869.400 FPS

14348 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2869.600 FPS

13231 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2646.200 FPS
```

Sempron 2500; FX5200-128bit; nForce2;

xorg-6.8.2; najnowższe stery nVidii.

----------

## flakusiek

```
11619 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2323.800 FPS

11630 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2326.000 FPS

11629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2325.800 FPS

11640 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2328.000 FPS

11625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2325.000 FPS

11629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2325.800 FPS

11629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2325.800 FPS

11643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2328.600 FPS

11631 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2326.200 FPS

11629 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2325.800 FPS
```

Xorg.conf

```
# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# ### generic DRI settings ###

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === misc DRI settings ===

    Option "mtrr"                       "on" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

# ### FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ###

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=514d

    Screen 0

EndSection
```

Nie wiem czemu tak słabo :/ ... ludzie wykręcają więcej na gf5200 :/ 

Coś byście poprawili ??[/quote]

----------

## Raku

doklejam moje wyniki:

```

raku@demon ~ $ glxgears

8128 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1625.600 FPS

8979 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1795.800 FPS

8895 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1779.000 FPS

8990 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1798.000 FPS

8857 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1771.400 FPS

8987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1797.400 FPS

raku@demon ~ $ fgl_glxgears

1574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 314.800 FPS

1585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 317.000 FPS

1643 frames in 5.0 seconds = 328.600 FPS

1606 frames in 5.0 seconds = 321.200 FPS

1644 frames in 5.0 seconds = 328.800 FPS

```

radeon 9550, ati-drivers 8.12.10, Athlon XP 1600+

EDIT:

```

raku@demon ~ $ glxgears

7556 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1511.200 FPS

9081 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1816.200 FPS

9076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1815.200 FPS

9098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1819.600 FPS

9028 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1805.600 FPS

9095 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1819.000 FPS

9108 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1821.600 FPS

9107 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1821.400 FPS

9046 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1809.200 FPS

9094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1818.800 FPS

Przerwany potok

raku@demon ~ $ fgl_glxgears

1371 frames in 5.0 seconds = 274.200 FPS

1619 frames in 5.0 seconds = 323.800 FPS

1607 frames in 5.0 seconds = 321.400 FPS

1612 frames in 5.0 seconds = 322.400 FPS

1602 frames in 5.0 seconds = 320.400 FPS

1617 frames in 5.0 seconds = 323.400 FPS

```

więcej już chyba nie wycisnę :-/

to zaledwie 200 więcej niz mój stary GF2 Ti

----------

## rebus

11472 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2294.400 FPS

11356 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2271.200 FPS

11283 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2256.600 FPS

11227 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2245.400 FPS

11253 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2250.600 FPS

11239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2247.800 FPS

11282 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2256.400 FPS

11239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2247.800 FPS

11217 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2243.400 FPS

11235 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2247.000 FPS

11305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2261.000 FPS

11278 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2255.600 FPS

11242 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2248.400 FPS

--------------

athlon 9,5x166=1577MHz na Abicie NF7 pamięś hyper karta 5200FX Gentoo 2005.0 KDE

ustwienia systemu podstawowe bez optymalizacji - wyniki uważam dobre z uwagi na 

ustawienia biosu - myślę że jak będzie czas to podkręce w systemie ale na FXe więcej niż 3000nie wyciągne

zawsze były zbliżone na innych sysach 

jestem ciekaw czy na Gnome Ice lub innym wyniki inne

----------

## joker

nie ma co porownywac wynikiw miedzy nvidia a ati pod linux'em, takze nie przejmujcie sie ze macie gorsze wyniki na ati niz na nvidi mimo ze karta jest lepsza. chill out  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

odświeżyłem ten wątek nie po to, aby porównywać ati z nvidią (choć niemile się zaskoczyłem), ale aby sprawdzić, czy mój r9550 nie odstaje przypadkiem od innych.

----------

## wojtek

```
37241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7448.200 FPS

47394 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9478.800 FPS

47246 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9449.200 FPS

47502 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9500.400 FPS

47418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9483.600 FPS

47511 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9502.200 FPS

47479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9495.800 FPS

47512 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9502.400 FPS

47499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9499.800 FPS

47364 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9472.800 FPS
```

Athlon 3000+ (10,5*200Mhz), 512MB RAM DualDDR GeIL @ 400MHz, GeForce 6800 (Gigabyte), Abit NF7-S 2.0

i moje prywatne zdanie: glxgears to żaden benchmark...Last edited by wojtek on Fri Apr 29, 2005 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pwe

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Athlon 3000+ (11*200Mhz), 512MB RAM DualDDR GeIL @ 400MHz, GeForce 6800 (Gigabyte), Abit NF7-S 2.0
> 
> i moje prywatne zdanie: glxgears to żaden benchmark...

 

11x200Mhz -> to Athlon 3200+  :Wink:  czyli Barton 2200Mhz

----------

## cichy

 *wojtek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i moje prywatne zdanie: glxgears to żaden benchmark...

 

Zgadzam sie z tym. Na linuksie nie ma benchmarka 3d jako takiego. Od biedy mozna podciagnac pod ten termin niektore gry...

Zadaniem glxgears jest pokazanie tylko ze akceleracja 3d dziala

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wojtek

 *pwe wrote:*   

> 11x200Mhz -> to Athlon 3200+  czyli Barton 2200Mhz

 

Racja, pisalem z pamięci i jeszcze raz zajrzałem do BIOSu, oczywiście miałem na myśli mnożnik 10,5 czyli 2100MHz - już poprawiłem. Swoją drogą miałem duży dylemat czy standardowe 11,5 * 166Mhz nie byłoby szybsze (bo to o 66MHz więcej), ale jak zrobiłem kilka testowych kompilacji to okazało się, że jednak przepustowość pamięci wzięła górę. Nie należę do bloody oveclockers ale, małe usprawnienia jak najbardziej...  :Wink: .

 *cichy wrote:*   

> Zgadzam sie z tym. Na linuksie nie benchmarka 3d jako takiego. Od biedy mozna podciagnac pod ten termin niektore gry...
> 
> Zadaniem glxgears jest pokazanie tylko ze akceleracja 3d dziala

 

Myślę, że Unreal Tornament 2003/2004 (i jego darmowa wersja w postaci America's Army, albo wersji demo),  Doom3, czy nawet ostatecznie Enemy Territory to całkiem bogaty zestaw oprogramowania testowego. Mam mieszane uczucia co do windowsowych 3DMarków, ponieważ są pisane specjalnie do testów, i niekoniecznie odzwierciedlają potrzeby konkretnych silników 3D - a w końcu to one są tym produktem, dla których kupujemy karty 3D. Jeśli się popatrzy na testy na różnych stronach to to co wynika z 3DMarka często się nie pokrywa z tym co osiągają konkretne tytuły gier. Bodajże XBit Labs (ale nie jestem pewien czy dobrze pamiętam) jest generalnie anty 3DMarkowy i można się spotkać z opiniami, że ten benchmark bywa wykorzystywany bardziej jako propaganda (specjalne optymalizacje w driverach dla niego) niż rzeczywiste źródło obiektywnej informacji.

Tym którzy są zainteresowani ciekawym narzędziem dla Linuksa do testowania wydajności swoich kart polecam AnandTech-owego FrameGettera.

----------

## Mihashi

```
michal@argos ~ $ glxgears

17982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3596.400 FPS

18574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3714.800 FPS

18566 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3713.200 FPS

18575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3715.000 FPS

18582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3716.400 FPS

18575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3715.000 FPS

18564 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3712.800 FPS

18549 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3709.800 FPS

18574 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3714.800 FPS

18571 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3714.200 FPS

```

Konfig:

cpu: Athlon XP 2000@2800 (FSB333), 40C - AIUHB  :Smile: 

grafa: GeForce4 4200 (niekręcona, niemodowana)

ram: Kingston 512M (FSB333, 2.5 LC)

mobo: Asus A7V8X deluxe

hdd: WDC WD800LB

psu: Codegen 300X  :Sad: 

----------

## 13Homer

Pięć pierwszych jest z fokusem na oknie z trybami:

18891 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3778.200 FPS

19579 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3915.800 FPS

19580 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3916.000 FPS

19580 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3916.000 FPS

19579 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3915.800 FPS

drugie pięć z fokusem w innym oknie (xtermie):

51820 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10364.000 FPS

58710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11742.000 FPS

58842 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11768.400 FPS

58821 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11764.200 FPS

58833 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11766.600 FPS

----------

## Klekot

```
[klekot@hawudepe ~] fgl_glxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

3279 frames in 5.0 seconds = 655.800 FPS

5157 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1031.400 FPS

5173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1034.600 FPS

5159 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1031.800 FPS

5173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1034.600 FPS

5150 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1030.000 FPS

[klekot@hawudepe ~] glxgears 

28439 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5687.800 FPS

29995 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5999.000 FPS

30089 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6017.800 FPS

20982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6019.400 FPS

25568 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5998.600 FPS

30062 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6012.400 FPS

[klekot@hawudepe ~]
```

radeon 9700p. 512ddr. p4 1.6ghz

----------

## BeteNoire

Hm... czy u mnie coś jest nie tak?

1280x1024@75Hz:

```
4585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 917.000 FPS

4593 frames in 5.0 seconds = 918.600 FPS

4607 frames in 5.0 seconds = 921.400 FPS
```

1024x768@85Hz:

```
4963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 992.600 FPS

4994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 998.800 FPS

4994 frames in 5.0 seconds = 998.800 FPS
```

GF FX 5200, AthlonXP 2400...

A może przyznajcie się, że okienko glxgears zmniejszacie maksymalnie, bo tak to ja mam osiągi:

```
48678 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9735.600 FPS

51668 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10333.600 FPS

54638 frames in 5.0 seconds = 10927.600 FPS
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## rasheed

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Hm... czy u mnie coś jest nie tak?

 

Nie wydaje mi się. GF FX 5200 to po prostu gówno a nie karta graficzna (przepraszam za wyrażenie).

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## rybirek

```

glxgears

6259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1251.800 FPS

6259 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1251.800 FPS

6260 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1252.000 FPS

6261 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1252.200 FPS

```

```

fgl_glxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

1244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 248.800 FPS

1255 frames in 5.0 seconds = 251.000 FPS

1240 frames in 5.0 seconds = 248.000 FPS

1241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 248.200 FPS

```

ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300]

Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz

Rozdzielczość 1400x1050

----------

## adam1957

Cześć !!

```

1419 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2283.800 FPS

13386 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2677.200 FPS

13963 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2792.600 FPS

13962 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2792.400 FPS

13973 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2794.600 FPS

13951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2790.200 FPS

13968 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2793.600 FPS

13967 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2793.400 FPS

13982 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2796.400 FPS

13987 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2797.400 FPS

13951 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2790.200 FPS
```

Sempron 2500 GFX5200

----------

## brodi

Moje 0,03PLN:   :Wink: 

```

lucas@skynet ~ $ glxgears

5306 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1061.200 FPS

6620 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1324.000 FPS

6604 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1320.800 FPS

6395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1279.000 FPS

6527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1305.400 FPS

6620 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1324.000 FPS

```

GeForce 2MX 400 32RAM

----------

## Klekot

jak sobie zmniejszam okienko od glxgear to z 6000 podskakuje mi na 14000 ;]

----------

## Gabrys

Jeśli konkurs na najgorszy wynik jest cały czas aktualny:

```
47 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.334 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.922 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.934 FPS

50 frames in 5.1 seconds =  9.901 FPS

50 frames in 5.1 seconds =  9.840 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.978 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.930 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.934 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.972 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.932 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.922 FPS

50 frames in 5.1 seconds =  9.840 FPS

50 frames in 5.1 seconds =  9.869 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.982 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.936 FPS

50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.926 FPS
```

na sprzęcie, który zaraz sobie wrzucę do podpisu.

EDIT: (bo widzę, że nie działa)

Linux 2.6.13-gentoo-r5, X.org 6.9.0 RC2 (nvidia 1.0.8174), Qt 3.3.4, KDE 3.4.3, Kadu 0.4.3

MSI KT4AV, AMD Sempron 2800+, GeForce4 MX440 (128bit) 64MB, 512MB DDRAM 333MHz

----------

## Woocash

```
66409 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13281.800 FPS

66403 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13280.600 FPS

66412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13282.400 FPS

66438 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13287.600 FPS

65851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13170.200 FPS
```

Gf6800GT

AMD64 3000+

----------

## Raku

Przełom w sterach ATI????

```

11225 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2245.000 FPS

13619 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2723.800 FPS

13489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2697.800 FPS

13612 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2722.400 FPS

13537 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2707.400 FPS

13552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2710.400 FPS

13497 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2699.400 FPS

```

Radeon 9550, ati-drivers 8.20.8, Athlon XP 1600+. Porównajcie z moim poprzednim wynikiem podanym kilka postów wyżej !!!!

Na 8.19.10 miałem coś koło 2000

----------

## tswiercz

Ja na mym radku 9550@325/450 albo jakoś tak mam: ( 8.20.8 )

```
tswiercz@localhost$ tswiercz$ glxgears

14582 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2916.400 FPS

16239 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3247.800 FPS

16253 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3250.600 FPS

16256 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3251.200 FPS

16251 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3250.200 FPS

16257 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3251.400 FPS

```

i chyba UT2004 też lepiej działa.

----------

## nigdydosc

```
glxgears 

24851 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4970.200 FPS

35998 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7199.600 FPS

36278 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7255.600 FPS

36965 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7393.000 FPS

36524 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7304.800 FPS

36898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7379.600 FPS

```

Athlon XP 1.7, 1GB Ram'u Sparkle GF 6600 GT 128 MB

----------

## KonMan

```
22090 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4418.000 FPS

24033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4806.600 FPS

22867 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4573.400 FPS

34018 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6803.600 FPS

34425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6885.000 FPS

34899 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6979.800 FPS

32495 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6499.000 FPS

37611 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7522.200 FPS

35102 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7020.400 FPS

37411 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7482.200 FPS
```

@ Athlon 64 3200+, 1GB Geil 400 Mhz, GeForce 6600

Aktualizacja, po zemergowaniu modularnego Xorg 7:

```
38333 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7666.577 FPS

39275 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7837.796 FPS

39392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7878.223 FPS

39405 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7880.820 FPS

38949 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7789.764 FPS

39408 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7881.423 FPS

39375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7874.869 FPS

39265 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7852.808 FPS

39139 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7827.663 FPS

39243 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7848.566 FPS

39373 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7874.588 FPS

39415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7882.974 FPS
```

 :Smile: )Last edited by KonMan on Tue Feb 14, 2006 12:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sebad

```
gentos sebad # glxgears

12997 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2599.400 FPS

15641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3128.200 FPS

15654 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3130.800 FPS

15656 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3131.200 FPS

15652 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3130.400 FPS

15656 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3131.200 FPS

15602 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3120.400 FPS
```

Radeon 9550XT ,Sempron(Barton)3000+ ,1024Ram 400Mhz(Kingston)

 *Quote:*   

> Przełom w sterach ATI???? 

 

Cos w tym jest raku. Tez mam stery 8.20.8 ,a na starych mialem cos ok 500fps mniej.

----------

## Raku

 *sebad wrote:*   

> Cos w tym jest raku. Tez mam stery 8.20.8 ,a na starych mialem cos ok 500fps mniej.

 

teraz niech jeszcze dodadzą obsługę composite, akcelerację na więcej niż jednej sesji X jednocześnie i będę miał wszystko czego mi trzeba od karty graficznej  :Smile: 

----------

## cichy

AthlonXP@1836, 768MB@333, KT400

Radeon 9600"pro" (400/400):

```

13322 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2664.400 FPS

14169 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2833.800 FPS

14215 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2843.000 FPS

14416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2883.200 FPS

14413 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2882.600 FPS

14416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2883.200 FPS

```

Radeon 9600 @ 450/500:

```

17554 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3510.800 FPS

17783 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3556.600 FPS

17777 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3555.400 FPS

17786 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3557.200 FPS

17779 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3555.800 FPS

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Odświeżę trochę wątek.  :Wink: 

Mój sprzęt: zintegrowany Intel 82845, Celeron 2,2 GHz, 1 GB RAMu.

Z normalnej wielkości oknem:

```
2684 frames in 5.0 seconds = 536.800 FPS

2800 frames in 5.0 seconds = 560.000 FPS

2799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.800 FPS

2797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.400 FPS

2798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.600 FPS

2798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.600 FPS

2797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.400 FPS

2797 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.400 FPS

2799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.800 FPS

2799 frames in 5.0 seconds = 559.800 FPS
```

Z oknem zmaksymalizowanym:

```
381 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.200 FPS

380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.000 FPS

379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 75.800 FPS

381 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.200 FPS

380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.000 FPS

381 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.200 FPS

380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.000 FPS

380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.000 FPS

380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.000 FPS

381 frames in 5.0 seconds = 76.200 FPS

```

Z oknem zminimalizowanym:

```
11710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2342.000 FPS

11708 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2341.600 FPS

11707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2341.400 FPS

11704 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2340.800 FPS

11710 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2342.000 FPS

11715 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2343.000 FPS

11713 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2342.600 FPS

11707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2341.400 FPS

11704 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2340.800 FPS

11708 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2341.600 FPS

```

Nie zauważyłem znaczącej poprawy po włączeniu direct renderingu. Czy to oznacza, że istnieje możliwość osiągnięcia lepszych wyników?

----------

## doman

to i ja się wpiszę  :Smile: 

Athlon-xp 2600+, Radeon 9600Pro:

```
doman@Gentoo ~ $ glxgears

12933 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2586.600 FPS

15697 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3139.400 FPS

15708 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3141.600 FPS

15698 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3139.600 FPS

15700 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3140.000 FPS
```

----------

## Gabrys

Ja ostatnio testowałem komputer w pracy. Normalne okienko, sterowniki savage, komp nawet niezły (Celeron (P4) ~1GHz). Wyniki niestety niezbyt szałowe: ~70 fps. Są jakieś lepsze sterowniki do:

```
VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
```

?

----------

## pawels

Moje wyniki na:

Athlon-XP 2200XP+ (~1.8Ghz), Saphire Radeon 9100 128M, 512 RAM, Gigabyte GA-7VA

```
9708 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1941.600 FPS

10223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2044.600 FPS

10171 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2034.200 FPS

10192 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2038.400 FPS

10223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2044.600 FPS

10224 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2044.800 FPS

10223 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2044.600 FPS

10222 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2044.400 FPS

10203 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2040.600 FPS

10222 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2044.400 FPS

10200 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2040.000 FPS

```

 :Question:  Czy winiki w są adekwatne do posiadanego sprzetu? nie wiem, jesli ma ktos podobną konfiguracje proszę o komentarz   :Question: 

----------

## Gabrys

są

----------

## Belliash

 *muchar wrote:*   

>  *zytek wrote:*   wooow.. chyba wyrzucę mojego FXa ;] a cóż to za "zmiany" ? 
> 
> Wykorzystałem konfig ze starej nVidii - zamieniłem jedynie linijkę z "nvidia" na "fglrx". Oprócz tego odhaszowałem to, co związane z DRI.
> 
> Nie wiem czemu, ale fglrxconfig znacznie gorzej to konfiguruje.

 

A co konkretnie zmieniles??

=============

23877 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4775.317 FPS

20592 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4118.314 FPS

35025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7004.880 FPS

38990 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7797.119 FPS

23123 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4624.445 FPS

21063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4212.569 FPS

33397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6679.291 FPS

20591 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4118.140 FPS

31597 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6319.368 FPS

39281 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7856.197 FPS

39314 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7862.630 FPS

38943 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7788.465 FPS

39270 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7853.996 FPS

39191 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7838.087 FPS

38712 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7742.292 FPS

39458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7891.534 FPS

Athlon64 3000+ Venice @ 2500MHz: FSB podniesione na 280MHz

1GB RAMu DDR400 zanizony do DDR375 z powodu OC CPU.

Geeforce 6600 128MB pamieci na pokladzie PCI-E 16x

Wlaczone Composite. 

Jestem ciekaw jakby bylo z DRI  :Very Happy: 

===========

3986 frames in 5.0 seconds = 789.842 FPS

15131 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3026.163 FPS

39099 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7819.617 FPS

39270 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7852.027 FPS

114 frames in 5.1 seconds = 22.309 FPS

247 frames in 5.3 seconds = 46.737 FPS

5041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1008.181 FPS

36173 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7231.433 FPS

38528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7705.454 FPS

17085 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3416.949 FPS

3948 frames in 5.2 seconds = 761.110 FPS

4576 frames in 5.1 seconds = 904.084 FPS

3723 frames in 6.4 seconds = 577.316 FPS

1395 frames in 5.0 seconds = 278.063 FPS

9466 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1893.120 FPS

20186 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4037.017 FPS

7700 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1539.968 FPS

2451 frames in 5.1 seconds = 482.447 FPS

W tle kompilacja  :Wink: 

Probujac cheatow:

38379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7675.699 FPS

39553 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7910.509 FPS

39515 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7902.821 FPS

39552 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7910.350 FPS

39463 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7892.562 FPS

39330 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7865.976 FPS

39473 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7894.587 FPS

39484 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7896.660 FPS

39518 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7903.538 FPS

39499 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7899.658 FPS

39077 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7815.275 FPS

38803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7760.437 FPS

38976 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7795.115 FPS

39110 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7821.981 FPS

38806 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7761.178 FPS

38960 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7791.988 FPS

38774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7754.688 FPS

Wiec wcale nie lepiej niz bez nich  :Wink: 

od raku: nie dyskutuj sam ze sobą. Chcesz coś dopisać, użyj opcji EDYCJA !!

Połączono dwa posty

----------

## dylon

Duron 700 + 512MB ram + ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R200 QL [Radeon 8500 LE]: + ecs k7s5al

```

dylon@baal ~ $ glxgears

4959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 991.800 FPS

7544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1508.800 FPS

7608 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1521.600 FPS

7778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1555.600 FPS

7605 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1521.000 FPS

7803 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1560.600 FPS

7585 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1517.000 FPS

7676 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1535.200 FPS

```

----------

## danrok^

Coś mało macie na tych radeonach, mój 9700pro wyciąga tyle:

```
23857 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4771.400 FPS

23859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4771.800 FPS

23862 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4772.400 FPS

23873 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4774.600 FPS

23877 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4775.400 FPS

23875 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4775.000 FPS

23876 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4775.200 FPS

23884 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4776.800 FPS

23886 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4777.200 FPS

23667 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4733.400 FPS

```

reszta systemu to: athlon64 2800+, 512 ddr, X, Gnome +pare programów odpalonych. System jednak mam na ~x86.

Pozdro.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Na GF 6600 GT:) Bez oszukiwania:

```
30425 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6084.833 FPS

34021 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6804.177 FPS

34032 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6806.385 FPS

33793 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6758.423 FPS

33942 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6788.243 FPS

33812 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6762.366 FPS

34036 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6807.153 FPS

33824 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6764.625 FPS

33881 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6776.155 FPS
```

A na ati 9550 xt : (8.23.7)

```

glxgears

17113 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3422.600 FPS

19343 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3868.600 FPS

19334 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3866.800 FPS

19346 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3869.200 FPS

19346 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3869.200 FPS

19337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3867.400 FPS

19347 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3869.400 FPS

```

Na gf pod xgl'em 

```

glxgears

41820 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8360.441 FPS

42010 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8395.643 FPS

42011 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8387.005 FPS

42114 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8401.675 FPS

41896 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8368.979 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
```

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Czy zauważyliście spadek wyników po instalacji modularnego Xorga? Ja właśnie przywrócilem dri po instalacji Xorg 7 i zauważyłem spory spadek.  :Sad:   W przypadku normalnego okna z trybikami jest to zmiana o około 15%, zaś w przypadku okna zminimalizowanego o ponad 60%!  :Shocked:  Z 2300 klatek na ok 950!  :Crying or Very sad: 

U Was też tak jest, czy tylko ja coś spindoliłem?

----------

## gentooxic

 *cichy wrote:*   

> AthlonXP@1836, 768MB@333, KT400
> 
> Radeon 9600"pro" (400/400):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jak podkrecic grafe ATI na Gentoo?, wogole Linuksie?

----------

## mirekm

To ja się też dopiszę

AMD 64 X2 4200+, Nvidia 7800GLX PCI-E

```

66255 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13250.920 FPS

67178 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13435.546 FPS

67548 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13509.412 FPS

67471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13494.011 FPS

67155 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13430.821 FPS

67669 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13533.711 FPS

67768 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13553.543 FPS

67771 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13554.138 FPS

67631 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13526.024 FPS

67623 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13524.422 FPS

67695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13538.824 FPS

```

----------

## cichy

 *gentooxic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak podkrecic grafe ATI na Gentoo?, wogole Linuksie?

 

Mozna to zrobic za pomoca rovclock. Od niedawna jest w portage...

Venice 3000+@2615MHz, 1GB DDR@398MHz, nForce4SLI, Gigabyte GV-NX66T128D-SP GF6600GT

@ 500/1000MHz:

```

user@Antek64 ~ $ glxgears

31913 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6382.600 FPS

38328 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7665.600 FPS

38328 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7665.600 FPS

38331 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7666.200 FPS

38329 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7665.800 FPS

38319 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7663.800 FPS

```

@ 500/1200MHz:

```

user@Antek64 ~ $ glxgears

41903 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8380.600 FPS

43988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8797.600 FPS

43960 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8792.000 FPS

43969 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8793.800 FPS

43988 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8797.600 FPS

43978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8795.600 FPS

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ShadowWizzard

ASUS V9999 - GeForce 6800 :

```
Card:           nVidia Geforce 6800GT

Architecture:   NV40 A1

PCI id:         0x45

GPU clock:      351.000 MHz

Bustype:        AGP

GeForce 6800 + Athlon 2800 @ 2255 Mhz + 1GB RAM

```

65329 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13065.785 FPS

64893 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12978.550 FPS

65413 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13082.448 FPS

65242 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13048.212 FPS

64947 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12989.350 FPS

65258 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13051.558 FPS

64513 frames in 5.0 seconds = 12902.548 FPS

65266 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13053.021 FPS

ASUS V9999 - GeForce 6800 :

```
Card:           nVidia Geforce 6800GT

Architecture:   NV40 A1

PCI id:         0x45

GPU clock:      431.000 MHz

Bustype:        AGP

GeForce 6800 + Athlon 2800 @ 2255 Mhz + 1GB RAM

```

71411 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14282.135 FPS

71003 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14200.592 FPS

71517 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14303.223 FPS

70975 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14194.949 FPS

71577 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14315.345 FPS

70961 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14192.075 FPS

71563 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14312.459 FPS

70374 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14074.695 FPS 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## mazdac

ATI ALL-IN-WONDER 9600 XT (8.23.7), Pentium 4 Prescott 3.0GHz, ASUS P4C800ED, 512MB DDR PC3200, kernl 2.6.16.14:

```

thorax:~$ glxgears

21575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4314.889 FPS

21637 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4327.270 FPS

21613 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4322.398 FPS

21592 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4317.828 FPS

21656 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4331.064 FPS

21648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4329.493 FPS

21634 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4326.732 FPS

```

----------

## RedHiney

Zaczynam dochodzić do wniosku, że moja konfiguracje nie jest za specjalna.

AMD Athlon64 3000+, 512 DDR, GA-K8NSC-939, GF6600 128MB i:

```
13714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2742.800 FPS

13849 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2769.800 FPS

14117 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2823.400 FPS

14142 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2828.400 FPS

14041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2808.200 FPS

13730 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2746.000 FPS

13719 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2743.800 FPS

15469 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3093.800 FPS

23000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4600.000 FPS

```

----------

## Yatmai

W prawdzie glxgears to żaden tester z prawdziwego zdarzenia, jednak co zauważyłem, po przejściu z X'ów na Xgl, moje wyniki wzrosły do 70% :]

----------

## RedHiney

Miewałem, przez ostatnie tygodnie takie nieśmiałe myśli o przejściu na XGL, ale nie mogłem się przekonać. Myślę jednak, że spróbuję.

----------

## Aktyn

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> W prawdzie glxgears to żaden tester z prawdziwego zdarzenia, jednak co zauważyłem, po przejściu z X'ów na Xgl, moje wyniki wzrosły do 70% :]

 

Sorry że sie czepiam, wzrosły do 70% czyli spadły o 30% ?

----------

## ukl

To i ja coś dorzucę:

Toshiba L20-183 (grafika  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M])

```
ukl@klapek ~ $ glxgears 

4280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 855.879 FPS

4249 frames in 5.0 seconds = 849.787 FPS

4256 frames in 5.0 seconds = 851.196 FPS

4244 frames in 5.0 seconds = 848.732 FPS

4253 frames in 5.0 seconds = 850.432 FPS

```

Uważam, że jak na lapka z tej półki cenowej to wynik całkiem ciekawy  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> Sorry że sie czepiam, wzrosły do 70% czyli spadły o 30% ?

 

Głupia literówka, poprawnie jest, że wzrosły o 70%  :Very Happy: 

Swoją drogą, udało mi się przed chwilą nabić:

```
275495 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55092.566 FPS

276622 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55315.465 FPS

275621 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55124.188 FPS

275241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55032.723 FPS

275118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55015.805 FPS

```

  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

 *Art.root wrote:*   

> Swoją drogą, udało mi się przed chwilą nabić:
> 
> ```
> 275495 frames in 5.0 seconds = 55092.566 FPS
> 
> ...

 Oszukiwacz.  :Razz:  Jak okienko zminimalizuje to i mój Intelek się nagle demonem prędkości robi...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Yatmai

No co  :Razz:  Też się chce dowartościować, zwłaszcza, że niektórzy tutaj na słabszym sprzęcie mają lepsze wyniki... :/

Swoją drogą, może by pozbierać kilka złotych myśli dotyczących tego jak poprawić wydajność graficzną... 

Jak choćby, użyć agpagart czy nvidia's agp support  :Smile: 

----------

## KeyBi

```
4001 frames in 5.0 seconds = 800.200 FPS

4489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 897.800 FPS

4506 frames in 5.0 seconds = 901.200 FPS

4497 frames in 5.0 seconds = 899.400 FPS

4513 frames in 5.0 seconds = 902.600 FPS

4498 frames in 5.0 seconds = 899.600 FPS

4501 frames in 5.0 seconds = 900.200 FPS

18434 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3686.800 FPS

4376 frames in 5.0 seconds = 875.200 FPS

4507 frames in 5.0 seconds = 901.400 FPS

4412 frames in 5.0 seconds = 882.400 FPS

4510 frames in 5.0 seconds = 902.000 FPS
```

Jeden wynik zdecydowanie coś nie pasuje  :Razz: 

Za bardzo nie ma się czym chwalić  :Very Happy:  Mój 'sprzęcior' to AMD Duron 800 Mhz, 256 MB RAM, GeForce 2

----------

## RAIH

 *kfiaciarka wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A na ati 9550 xt : (8.23.7)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mozesz udostepnic xorg.conf dla takih wynikow ? jakie sterowniki ? mam athlona 64 2800 512ram radeon 9550 i ledwo 1300 fps

----------

## ebat

Radeon 9550 250/400 Mhz

```
bartek@localhost ~ $ glxgears

11859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2371.758 FPS

11805 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2360.990 FPS

11825 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2364.889 FPS

11823 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2364.575 FPS

11810 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2361.929 FPS

11813 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2362.470 FPS

11813 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2362.508 FPS
```

----------

## grodzik86

Ati Mobility Radeon X700

bez cheatowania:

```
17466 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3493.200 FPS

21361 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4272.200 FPS

21362 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4272.400 FPS

21359 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4271.800 FPS

21358 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4271.600 FPS
```

z cheatowaniem:

```
48316 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9663.200 FPS

48397 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9679.400 FPS

48375 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9675.000 FPS

48315 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9663.000 FPS
```

----------

## mazdac

update sterow od ati: news na linuxnews.pl

```

mazdac@thorax ~ $ fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 XT Generic

OpenGL version string: 2.0.5814 (8.25.18)

mazdac@thorax ~ $ glxgears

22762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.358 FPS

22762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.290 FPS

22761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.169 FPS

22762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.234 FPS

22763 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.512 FPS

22762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.263 FPS

22762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.305 FPS

22761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.110 FPS

22762 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.327 FPS

22761 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4552.119 FPS

mazdac@thorax ~ $

```

wyniki lepsze o okolo 200fps (AIW9600XT) i stabilniej dzialaja (IMHO) :D

----------

## mArrAtoN

```
58978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11795.522 FPS

59382 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11876.397 FPS

58416 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11683.062 FPS

59021 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11804.129 FPS

59151 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11830.157 FPS

59087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11817.265 FPS

58146 frames in 5.0 seconds = 11629.181 FPS
```

opteron144@2.7 6800gs 512mb

ciekawe ile % wzrostu bedzie orzy xgl i podkreceniu karty  :Smile: 

----------

## Diverse

A64 3000+ (1809MHz)

GF 7800GT lekko podkręcony.

```
michal@localhost ~ $ glxgears

98000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19599.934 FPS

98471 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19694.020 FPS

98458 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19691.488 FPS

98525 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19704.996 FPS

98453 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19690.502 FPS

98323 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19664.428 FPS

98481 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19696.121 FPS

98517 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19703.285 FPS

97527 frames in 5.0 seconds = 19505.240 FPS

```

Ciekawe czy dojdę do 20 po podkręceniu proca  :Smile: 

----------

## magnum_pl

w koncu sie uporalem z tym i teraz moge sie pochwalic, laptop dell c400 i830

```

2391 frames in 5.0 seconds = 478.123 FPS

2336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 467.063 FPS

2398 frames in 5.0 seconds = 479.450 FPS

2392 frames in 5.0 seconds = 478.284 FPS

2415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 482.853 FPS

2403 frames in 5.0 seconds = 480.553 FPS

2337 frames in 5.0 seconds = 467.279 FPS

```

jak na laptopa to chyba niezle   :Very Happy: 

----------

## skazi

```
skazi@skazi ~ $ glxgears

26428 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5285.486 FPS

26744 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5348.739 FPS

26839 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5367.765 FPS

26555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5310.922 FPS

26504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5300.698 FPS
```

Compal FL90 C2D T7500, 2GB RAM, GEFORCE 8600M GT  :Smile: 

----------

## mistix

```
4607 frames in 5.0 seconds = 921.398 FPS

4708 frames in 5.0 seconds = 941.561 FPS

4706 frames in 5.0 seconds = 941.147 FPS

4706 frames in 5.0 seconds = 941.192 FPS
```

 Nie jest to może szatan, ale jak na FS Amilo Pi2515 to wystarcza. Grafa X3100 na chipie 965.

----------

## Pryka

Radeon 9200 128MB

```
7647 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1529.217 FPS

7700 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1539.890 FPS

7717 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1543.395 FPS

7646 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1529.171 FPS

7674 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1534.738 FPS

7606 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1521.142 FPS

7670 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1533.969 FPS

7719 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1543.659 FPS

7716 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1543.029 FPS

7625 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1524.947 FPS
```

----------

## matiit

KeyBi:

mam Geforce 440mx (czyli troszkę lepszy) a wyniki gorsze (o 50 fps)

Możesz udostępnić configi?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
5417 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1083.332 FPS

5702 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1140.358 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.765 FPS

5696 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1139.185 FPS
```

X3100, Core2 2.2Ghz, gentoo ~amd64 (HP Compaq 6510b).

----------

## acei

```
46066 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9213.185 FPS

46092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9218.272 FPS

46063 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9212.549 FPS

46086 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9217.119 FPS

46076 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9215.154 FPS

45125 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9024.845 FPS

46043 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9208.595 FPS

46118 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9223.556 FPS

46092 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9218.354 FPS

46088 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9217.419 FPS
```

Core 2 Duo E6320 + 2GB geil + Ati X1950Pro 256MB

btw. Jest taki temat z superpi?

----------

## rapidus

```
71532 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14306.371 FPS

71746 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14349.085 FPS

71782 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14356.375 FPS

72187 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14437.307 FPS

72193 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14438.488 FPS

71327 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14265.346 FPS

```

Core Duo E2180@3Ghz + 2Gb OCZ + GF8600GT Sonic+

Przy  Pentium 4 2.8Ghz i tej samej karcie wyniki byly w okolicy 10000 FPS;)

----------

## tytanick

Core 2 Duo E4300 1,8 @ 3 GHZ

Geforce GAINWARD 7800GTX 256mb

Patriot 2 x 1GB - Dual Channel

x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-169.04

```
70368 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14073.552 FPS

70361 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14072.110 FPS

70380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14075.887 FPS

70368 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14073.530 FPS

70382 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14076.381 FPS
```

----------

## lordvader20

Athlon64 3000+

GeForce 6600LE 128 MB

2x512 MB DualChannel

```
23588 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4717.555 FPS

24519 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4903.773 FPS

24435 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4886.885 FPS

24513 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4902.496 FPS

24493 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4898.452 FPS

24523 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4904.549 FPS

24483 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4896.465 FPS
```

----------

## acei

```
66484 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13296.766 FPS

66462 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13292.393 FPS

66479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13295.773 FPS

66459 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13291.790 FPS

66491 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13298.019 FPS

66466 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13293.104 FPS
```

Troche podkręcony E6320 @ 3GHz + Ati X1950Pro + 2GB

----------

## jurek

 *Quote:*   

> jurek@speed:~$ glxgears
> 
> 107247 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21449.357 FPS
> 
> 107479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 21495.723 FPS
> ...

 

Athlon X2 Black Edition 5000+ @ 3 Ghz + GF 8800GT + 3 GB (800, dual)

----------

## matiit

Ok u mnie już lepiej:

```
5541 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1108.011 FPS

5636 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1127.165 FPS

5641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1128.193 FPS

5656 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1131.019 FPS

5641 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1128.168 FPS
```

nVidia Geforce 4 MX440

----------

## mateo

Coś mi się wydaje ze powinno być więcej:

```
30132 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6026.319 FPS

28247 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5649.245 FPS

30848 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6169.575 FPS

30852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6170.296 FPS

30865 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6172.893 FPS

30870 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6173.803 FPS

30854 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6170.693 FPS

30866 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6173.176 FPS

30872 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6174.234 FPS

30850 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6169.995 FPS
```

Karta: Nvidia GeForce 7600 GS 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

----------

## tytanick

tyle ile masz to jest ok, sprawdz kilka postów wyżej ile ja mialem (2x więcej), ale mam też 2x lepszą karte bo 7800gtx. Także jest wszystko ok

----------

## tswiercz

Ale ja mam 7300 gt i prawie 10 000

procek: e6300

----------

## Belliash

```
34926 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6985.016 FPS

35663 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7132.436 FPS

35555 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7110.986 FPS

35774 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7154.762 FPS

35433 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7086.586 FPS

35778 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7155.482 FPS

35542 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7108.246 FPS
```

Geforce 6600

----------

## SlashBeast

6600 lepsze od 7600GS?

----------

## tswiercz

Może to magia pamięci DDR2

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie wydaje mi się by glxgears Był miarodajny. Kiedyś testowałem pod agp 4x karty GF2 mx400 i GF4 mx440, wyszlo tam, ze GF2 ma +40 FPSów więcej w glxgears niż GF4. Ciekawe, prawda?

----------

## unK

GF4 mx to nie GF4 tylko właśnie bardzo podobny syf do GF2 mx, więc nic dziwnego ;p

```
40179 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8035.721 FPS

40824 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8164.697 FPS

40801 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8160.094 FPS

40764 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8152.744 FPS

40418 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8083.438 FPS

40787 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8157.283 FPS
```

GF 6800LE

----------

## frugo3000

```

frugo3000@b4t3ry ~ $ glxgears

66115 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13222.921 FPS

70220 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14043.888 FPS

71192 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14238.324 FPS

69648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13929.598 FPS

68303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13660.506 FPS

71184 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14236.795 FPS

70714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14142.746 FPS

66844 frames in 5.0 seconds = 13368.695 FPS

71013 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14202.582 FPS

71059 frames in 5.0 seconds = 14211.800 FPS

```

a64 x2 3600+@2.85GHz + 7900GS   :Cool: 

----------

## tomborek

Wlasnie zmienilem starego Radeona 9200SE AGP na Geforce 7300gt, 256MB GDDR3 AGP. zwykle emerge nvidia-drivers + zmiana xorg.conf  z "radeon" na "nvidia" + openselect ... i mamy:

```
tomborek ~ # glxgears

30364 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6072.766 FPS

31327 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6265.238 FPS

31369 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6273.622 FPS

31328 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6265.489 FPS
```

wczesniej (daaawno temu, jak dzialaly mi jeszcze oryginalne stery ATI pod linuksem, czyli 22 lutego 2005) bylo:

```
bash-2.05b$ glxgears

5363 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1072.600 FPS

5695 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1139.000 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.800 FPS

5694 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1138.800 FPS
```

na opensource'owych sterach "radeon" bylo odpowiednio: ok.500 frames i  250-260FPS

Procek AthlonXP 2000+, 768MB ram, plyta MSI KT4Ultra

----------

## BeteNoire

```
489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 97.763 FPS

488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 97.596 FPS

490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 97.909 FPS

489 frames in 5.0 seconds = 97.704 FPS

491 frames in 5.0 seconds = 98.052 FPS

488 frames in 5.0 seconds = 97.533 FPS
```

Ati Xpress 200M na rozdzielczości 1280x800, fullscreen.

----------

## Yatmai

Zastanawiałem się czemu nagle CS mi zaczął strasznie mulić kompa,

wpadam tutaj, ktoś odgrzebał temat, to myślę sobie, też się dopiszę. Glxgears i.... freeze systemu.

Dzięki głupiemu contestowi wyszło czemu sobie pociupać nie mogłem  :Wink:  Także dzięki za wygrzebanie, no i moje wyniki dla Radeona 9600 i najnowszych sterów Ati:

```
8007 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1601.228 FPS

8098 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1619.520 FPS

8100 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1619.911 FPS

8102 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1620.301 FPS

```

----------

## ufoman

Też 9600, ale desktopowy i kręcony co nieco:

```
10859 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2171.652 FPS

11559 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2311.680 FPS

11584 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2316.713 FPS

11604 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2320.751 FPS

11745 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2348.992 FPS
```

----------

## tswiercz

Wprawdzie na lapku mam ubuntu   :Embarassed:  ale na 8400gs jest:

```

23685 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4736.821 FPS

23776 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4755.012 FPS

23844 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4768.738 FPS

```

----------

## dylon

cel 2,53GHz + gf7100 zintegrowany na pl.gl  :Sad: 

```
6650 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1329.876 FPS

6993 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1398.535 FPS

7002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1400.342 FPS
```

katastrofa  :Sad:  (moj stary fx5200 mial ok 1600fps)

----------

## vermaden

```
sys: Solaris SXCE build 85 / SXDE 1/08

cpu: Q6600 @ 2925 MHz [ 9 x 325 / PCIE: 120 ]

gfx: Intel X3000 @ G965
```

```
bash-3.2$ /usr/X11/demo/glxgears 

9167 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1833.249 FPS

9162 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1832.238 FPS

9169 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1833.672 FPS

9170 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1833.838 FPS

9161 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1832.082 FPS
```

Ubuntu 7.10 wyciagnelo ~1770 FPS

----------

## BeteNoire

Rzecz dziwna (względem poprzedniego wskazania):

```
fgl_glxgears

868 frames in 5.0 seconds = 173.600 FPS

878 frames in 5.0 seconds = 175.600 FPS

875 frames in 5.0 seconds = 175.000 FPS

glxgears

929 frames in 5.0 seconds = 185.776 FPS

928 frames in 5.0 seconds = 185.484 FPS

929 frames in 5.0 seconds = 185.768 FPS
```

Ta sama karta X200M, ten sam xorg.conf,

```
uname -r

2.6.25-tuxonice-r6-bno

fglrxinfo

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon Xpress Series

OpenGL version string: 2.1.7659 Release
```

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E4600 @ 2.40GHz + GeFORCE 8800 GS 1600x1200

```
28704 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5740.086 FPS

5910 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1181.763 FPS

6021 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1204.172 FPS

5957 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1191.149 FPS

5981 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1196.046 FPS

5978 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1195.449 FPS

6070 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1213.874 FPS

6040 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1207.930 FPS

6074 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1214.791 FPS

6042 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1208.265 FPS

```

----------

## lucjusz

```
19509 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3897.949 FPS

19563 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3912.490 FPS

19490 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3895.784 FPS

19740 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3947.939 FPS

19379 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3875.691 FPS

19511 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3902.115 FPS

19707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3935.966 FPS

19366 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3873.000 FPS

19575 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3912.705 FPS

19600 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3919.990 FPS
```

IFL90: GeForce 8600M GT, driver 173.14.09, 2.6.25-gentoo-r5, x86_64

----------

## BeteNoire

```
20033 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4006.473 FPS

20087 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4017.250 FPS

20094 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4018.729 FPS
```

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GT (rev a2)
```

Fullscreen 1280x1024.

----------

